# Suicidi di ragazzi



## Piperita (19 Marzo 2017)

Su fb c'era questo articolo e l'ho letto. Questa cosa mi spaventa molto.
Due anni fa il vescovo fece un discorso a genitori e ragazzi e parlò di una cosa che mi colpì molto. Diceva che i ragazzi vivendo immersi nel mondo multimediale non hanno una percezione esatta della realtà e dell'irreversibilità della morte.
Questo discorso venne fatto in concomitanza di alcuni suicidi di ragazzi che si verificarono nel paese.
Ho provato più volte a spiegare ai miei figli che dalla morte non c'è ritorno e che i problemi, anche i più gravi si affrontano e si superano insieme. Leggere queste cose mi attanaglia il cuore

http://www.avvocatirandogurrieri.it...atra-Basta-con-genitori-amici-dei-figli-1.htm


----------



## Lostris (19 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Su fb c'era questo articolo e l'ho letto. Questa cosa mi spaventa molto.
> Due anni fa il vescovo fece un discorso a genitori e ragazzi e parlò di una cosa che mi colpì molto. Diceva che i ragazzi vivendo immersi nel mondo multimediale non hanno una percezione esatta della realtà e dell'irreversibilità della morte.
> Questo discorso venne fatto in concomitanza di alcuni suicidi di ragazzi che si verificarono nel paese.
> Ho provato più volte a spiegare ai miei figli che dalla morte non c'è ritorno e che i problemi, anche i più gravi si affrontano e si superano insieme. Leggere queste cose mi attanaglia il cuore
> ...


Oltre al discorso reale/virtuale - dove la percezione distorta della realtà non riguarda solo la morte, ma anche le banali conseguenze di violenze/bullismo - c'è anche un problema di educazione di queste generazioni, che non sanno cosa significhi perdere e che pensano che gli sia dovuto tutto.

con questi presupposti i primi scontri con la realtà possono essere particolarmente duri.


----------



## Piperita (19 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oltre al discorso reale/virtuale - dove la percezione distorta della realtà non riguarda solo la morte, ma anche le banali conseguenze di violenze/bullismo - c'è anche un problema di educazione di queste generazioni, che non sanno cosa significhi perdere e che pensano che gli sia dovuto tutto.
> 
> con questi presupposti i primi scontri con la realtà possono essere particolarmente duri.


Ma queste generazioni le stiamo educando noi. Vero che fare il genitore è difficile e che nessuno ti insegna come si fa, ma secondo me, se non si educano i genitori c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma queste generazioni le stiamo educando noi. Vero che fare il genitore è difficile e che nessuno ti insegna come si fa, ma secondo me, se non si educano i genitori c'è poco da fare.


I miei genitori e i loro coetanei dicevano spesso "ti ci vorrebbe un po' di guerra" per dare la giusta dimensione alle cose.
In tutte le culture ci sono sempre state cerimonie di iniziazione che fanno paura, fanno correre rischi, ma fanno uscire consapevoli di potercela fare in tutte le situazioni difficili.
Negli ultimi anni sono stati tolti tutti gli ostacoli graduali che dovevano superare le generazioni precedenti. Nessun trauma deve colpire le tenere creatura, con il risultato che quando i traumi arrivano non li sanno sopportare. Inoltre in adolescenza è necessario mettersi alla prova. Se la società degli adulti non prevede nessuna prova, nessun ostacolo gli adolescenti se li inventano e, per la loro incapacità di valutazione, esibizionistici e pericolosi. Avete visto quelli che si fanno selfie appesi ai cornicioni? Non sarebbe stato meglio che avessero dovuto studiare latino e trovarsi in difficoltà perché impreparati?


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei genitori e i loro coetanei dicevano spesso "ti ci vorrebbe un po' di guerra" per dare la giusta dimensione alle cose.
> In tutte le culture ci sono sempre state cerimonie di iniziazione che fanno paura, fanno correre rischi, ma fanno uscire consapevoli di potercela fare in tutte le situazioni difficili.
> Negli ultimi anni sono stati tolti tutti gli ostacoli graduali che dovevano superare le generazioni precedenti. Nessun trauma deve colpire le tenere creatura, con il risultato che quando i traumi arrivano non li sanno sopportare. Inoltre in adolescenza è necessario mettersi alla prova. Se la società degli adulti non prevede nessuna prova, nessun ostacolo gli adolescenti se li inventano e, per la loro incapacità di valutazione, esibizionistici e pericolosi. Avete visto quelli che si fanno selfie appesi ai cornicioni? Non sarebbe stato meglio che avessero dovuto studiare latino e trovarsi in difficoltà perché impreparati?


:up:


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2017)

C'era un film di Bresson, "Mouchette", anni fa.
In esso la giovane protagonista si suicidava, e lo spettatore ne intravedeva le ragioni nella mancata capacità della società di accogliere la ragazza, nei modelli parentali negativi, nell'ostilità degli adulti.
L'adolescenza è una fase difficile nella crescita di una persona e i modelli appresi nell'infanzia hanno il suo peso, così come i rapporti con i coetanei, la determinatezza dei valori di riferimento e tanti altri fattori che trovano spiegazione nel singolo caso, nell'individuo..
La mia generazione ha visto il suicidio di massa di un'ampia fetta di persona, attraverso la droga.
Io ricordo il suicidio di un mio amico, a 18 anni.
Ragazzo intelligente, stimato, gran lavoratore... 
Dopo il liceo aveva interrotto gli studi per andare a lavorare, in una famiglia di docenti universitari.
Genitori anaffettivi, il peso di un modello che non riusciva a perseguire. 
E chissà che altro. Fu per tutti noi una sorpresa, una brutta sorpresa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'era un film di Bresson, "Mouchette", anni fa.
> In esso la giovane protagonista si suicidava, e lo spettatore ne intravedeva le ragioni nella mancata capacità della società di accogliere la ragazza, nei modelli parentali negativi, nell'ostilità degli adulti.
> L'adolescenza è una fase difficile nella crescita di una persona e i modelli appresi nell'infanzia hanno il suo peso, così come i rapporti con i coetanei, la determinatezza dei valori di riferimento e tanti altri fattori che trovano spiegazione nel singolo caso, nell'individuo..
> La mia generazione ha visto il suicidio di massa di un'ampia fetta di persona, attraverso la droga.
> ...


Il suicidio è stato sempre presente nella storia. Vedi Werther o Jacopo Ortis.
La situazione attuale di generazioni cresciute senza limiti è particolare.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il suicidio è stato sempre presente nella storia. Vedi Werther o Jacopo Ortis.
> La situazione attuale di generazioni cresciute *senza limiti *è particolare.


In cosa non vedi dei limiti?
Io ne vedo parecchi.
La generazione dei miei genitori poteva andare a lavorare a 14 anni e avere un reddito in giovane età.
Questa deve studiare fino a tarda età e probabilmente faticherà a trovare un lavoro che fornisca reddito e in tanti casi dovrà studiare più lingue per proporsi sui mercati del lavoro all'estero.
La generazione degli anni 70 poteva reinventarsi il mondo, definendo nuovi parametri etici, partire con la tenda e fare campeggio libero o andare in giro in autostop, inventarsi un nuovo genere musicale e avere successo. O al limite aprire un negozio di jeans se proprio non voleva essere operaio o impiegato.
Adesso no: tutto è imbrigliato, definito, incasellato.
La mia generazione poteva andare in centro a Milano e parcheggiare dietro al Duomo per andare al cinema,
Ora entri gratis in centro solo se hai una elettrica che è comunque costosa più della media e paghi per parcheggiare in centro dove non ci sono più praticamente cinema o locali.
Però puoi diventare ecologista e andare in bicicletta. 
Come il mio bisnonno. Mio nonno no, lui aveva già la 600.
I genitori permissivi, allora?
Forse non li vedo: io vedo genitori che ti dicono "non andare in cortile", "non fare questo", "non fare quell'altro"... i genitori sono sempre gli stessi, ancor più ansiosi nel momento in cui invece che 7 figli ne hanno uno solo e non hanno il tempo materiale, lavorando entrambi, di stargli dietro.
I figli sono soli, spesso, e quando va bene hanno i nonni.
La loro libertà è la mancanza degli adulti.
Ma questo c'è già da 30 anni.


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei genitori e i loro coetanei dicevano spesso "ti ci vorrebbe un po' di guerra" per dare la giusta dimensione alle cose.
> In tutte le culture ci sono sempre state cerimonie di iniziazione che fanno paura, fanno correre rischi, ma fanno uscire consapevoli di potercela fare in tutte le situazioni difficili.
> Negli ultimi anni sono stati tolti tutti gli ostacoli graduali che dovevano superare le generazioni precedenti. Nessun trauma deve colpire le tenere creatura, con il risultato che quando i traumi arrivano non li sanno sopportare. Inoltre in adolescenza è necessario mettersi alla prova. Se la società degli adulti non prevede nessuna prova, nessun ostacolo gli adolescenti se li inventano e, per la loro incapacità di valutazione, esibizionistici e pericolosi. Avete visto quelli che si fanno selfie appesi ai cornicioni? Non sarebbe stato meglio che avessero dovuto studiare latino e trovarsi in difficoltà perché impreparati?


Il più alto tasso di suicidi è in Giappone e in Corea paesi altamente competitivi. In quei paesi è proprio la competitizione e la grande aspettativa dei genitori a creare il vuoto nei figli. 
Non credo sia quella la strada.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In cosa non vedi dei limiti?
> Io ne vedo parecchi.
> La generazione dei miei genitori poteva andare a lavorare a 14 anni e avere un reddito in giovane età.
> Questa deve studiare fino a tarda età e probabilmente faticherà a trovare un lavoro che fornisca reddito e in tanti casi dovrà studiare più lingue per proporsi sui mercati del lavoro all'estero.
> ...


Le proibizioni ansiose non sono limiti.
Come non è un limite stare in prigione, ma appunto prigionia.
I limiti sono confini certi entro i quali sperimentare e sperimentarsi. In questo ambiente definito dagli adulti come pericoloso bambini e adolescenti si muovono senza mai sapere fin dove possono spingersi perché le proibizioni dipendono dall'umore degli adulti e variano in base a alle onde delle bufale o dell'interesse dei genitori di farsi i fatti e loro e di non essere infastiditi. Per cui è vero che non li fanno andare in cortile, perché comporterebbe un impegno a definire i limiti e verificare che non vengano superati, però poi possono scorrazzare al ristorante, per lasciare liberi i genitori di chiacchierare o impegnarsi nel karaoke, senza che nessuno spieghi loro che la loro voglia di giocare d ve essere limitata dalla necessità di rispettare gli altri avventori.


----------



## Piperita (24 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le proibizioni ansiose non sono limiti.
> Come non è un limite stare in prigione, ma appunto prigionia.
> I limiti sono confini certi entro i quali sperimentare e sperimentarsi. In questo ambiente definito dagli adulti come pericoloso bambini e adolescenti si muovono senza mai sapere fin dove possono spingersi perché le proibizioni dipendono dall'umore degli adulti e variano in base a alle onde delle bufale o dell'interesse dei genitori di farsi i fatti e loro e di non essere infastiditi. Per cui è vero che non li fanno andare in cortile, perché comporterebbe un impegno a definire i limiti e verificare che non vengano superati, però poi possono scorrazzare al ristorante, per lasciare liberi i genitori di chiacchierare o impegnarsi nel karaoke, senza che nessuno spieghi loro che la loro voglia di giocare d ve essere limitata dalla necessità di rispettare gli altri avventori.


Sono d'accordo. Stiamo sempre a correre e cerchiamo di semplificarci la vita il più possibile. Controllare i figli che giocano fuori, comporta fatica e perdita di tempo, meglio metterli seduti davanti alla play station.
Poi però ci chiediamo perché diventano ingestibili e deleghiamo...


----------



## Piperita (24 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'era un film di Bresson, "Mouchette", anni fa.
> In esso la giovane protagonista si suicidava, e lo spettatore ne intravedeva le ragioni nella mancata capacità della società di accogliere la ragazza, nei modelli parentali negativi, nell'ostilità degli adulti.
> L'adolescenza è una fase difficile nella crescita di una persona e i modelli appresi nell'infanzia hanno il suo peso, così come i rapporti con i coetanei, la determinatezza dei valori di riferimento e tanti altri fattori che trovano spiegazione nel singolo caso, nell'individuo..
> La mia generazione ha visto il suicidio di massa di un'ampia fetta di persona, attraverso la droga.
> ...


Prima però non succedeva, non c'era tempo per pensare al suicidio, si doveva lavorare come muli per portare la pagnotta a casa. Da quando l'uomo ha iniziato ad avere più tempo per pensare, ha iniziato a crearsi falsi problemi.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Prima però non succedeva, non c'era tempo per pensare al suicidio, si doveva lavorare come muli per portare la pagnotta a casa. Da quando l'uomo ha iniziato ad avere più tempo per pensare, ha iniziato a crearsi falsi problemi.


Non proprio.
Il suicidio è sempre esistito nella storia dell'umanità.
Mouchette è un film tratto da un racconto di Bernanos degli anni 30.
Umberto D. narra un tentativo di suicidio di un anziano solo nell'immediato dopoguerra, periodo in cui proprio gli anziani cominciarono ad affollare le statistiche per tale ragione. Persona che mal riuscivano a superare la perdita di ruolo e la solitudine conseguente in una società in cambiamento.
I suicidi sono cresciuti con la crisi. Le statistiche parlano di un numero fino a 5 volte superiore alla media degli uomini sposati tra i maschi divorziati o vedovi che hanno superato la cinquantina, il doppio per le donne divorziate rispetto alla maritate nella fascia di età che va tra i 25 e i 44.
In aumento anche tra i teen ager.
Il benessere solitamente in Italia attenua i numeri dei suicidi, e tra i fattori che influenzano il benessere vi è anche, come ho detto, il matrimonio.


----------



## Piperita (24 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non proprio.
> Il suicidio è sempre esistito nella storia dell'umanità.
> Mouchette è un film tratto da un racconto di Bernanos degli anni 30.
> Umberto D. narra un tentativo di suicidio di un anziano solo nell'immediato dopoguerra, periodo in cui proprio gli anziani cominciarono ad affollare le statistiche per tale ragione. Persona che mal riuscivano a superare la perdita di ruolo e la solitudine conseguente in una società in cambiamento.
> ...


Perché consideri il matrimonio come stato di benessere per la persona?
Il benessere si può avere anche senza sposarsi e il suicidio di vedovi e divorziati lo vedo come un problema molto più profondo che riguarda l'animo umano e non la separazione in sè


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perché consideri il matrimonio come stato di benessere per la persona?
> Il benessere si può avere anche senza sposarsi e il suicidio di vedovi e divorziati lo vedo come un problema molto più profondo che riguarda l'animo umano e non la separazione in sè


L'animo umano risente delle condizioni ambientali: una persona suscettibile di avere stati depressivi può essere profondamente influenzata da un fallimento aziendale, un divorzio o dalla perdita di un congiunto, in pratica da tutto quello che concorre a determinare il suo equilibrio.
L'utilizzo del termine "benessere" è una semplificazione lessicale, nel momento in cui lo uso secondo il significato del termine che indica "lo stato felice di salute, forze fisiche e morali".
Il matrimonio secondo le percentuali della statistica determina condizioni più favorevoli per una diminuzione delle tendenze suicide negli individui. Ciò è vero per i grandi numeri, ma può non esserlo nel singolo caso.


----------



## Piperita (24 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'animo umano risente delle condizioni ambientali: una persona suscettibile di avere stati depressivi può essere profondamente influenzata da un fallimento aziendale, un divorzio o dalla perdita di un congiunto, in pratica da tutto quello che concorre a determinare il suo equilibrio.
> L'utilizzo del termine "benessere" è una semplificazione lessicale, nel momento in cui lo uso secondo il significato del termine che indica "lo stato felice di salute, forze fisiche e morali".
> Il matrimonio secondo le percentuali della statistica determina condizioni più favorevoli per una diminuzione delle tendenze suicide negli individui. Ciò è vero per i grandi numeri, ma può non esserlo nel singolo caso.


Più parlo con la gente e più mi rendo conto che in tantissimi hanno avuto o hanno stati depressivi. Tali stati sono aumentati proporzionalmente al  benessere. Non ho mai sentito dire a mio nonno o  a mia nonna che si sentivano depressi eppure ne avevano tutti i motivi avendo vissuto sia la prima che la seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## Piperita (24 Marzo 2017)

Ho trovato questo video molto interessante..ma non riesco a postarlo


eccooo è quello sui Millennials...spiega il motivo per cui le nuove generazioni sono più fragili e hanno l'autostima più bassa

[video]https://www.facebook.com/insegnameglio/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Più parlo con la gente e più mi rendo conto che in tantissimi hanno avuto o hanno stati depressivi. Tali stati sono aumentati proporzionalmente al  benessere. Non ho mai sentito dire a mio nonno o  a mia nonna che si sentivano depressi eppure ne avevano tutti i motivi avendo vissuto sia la prima che la seconda guerra mondiale.


Non esisteva la definizione di depressione come malattia psichiatrica, si parlava di stati di tristezza o di caratteri malinconici. Al limite si parlava di esaurimento nervoso.
Lo raccontava Sandra Mondaini che aveva una tendenza genetica alla depressione e figlia di un pittore che soffriva di depressione, morto suicida.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Più parlo con la gente e più mi rendo conto che in tantissimi hanno avuto o hanno stati depressivi. Tali stati sono aumentati proporzionalmente al  benessere. Non ho mai sentito dire a mio nonno o  a mia nonna che si sentivano depressi eppure ne avevano tutti i motivi avendo vissuto sia la prima che la seconda guerra mondiale.


Mio nonno si è suicidato a seguito di uno stato depressivo.
Idem sua sorella maggiore.
Le crisi depressive sono mediamente successive a periodi di stress vissuti da persone predisposte.
E ti assicuro che mio nonno non era benestante. Viveva in una casa popolare.
È probabile che siano aumentate le situazioni di stress in una società molto più incerta nei valori e irrisolta nei legami. 
Si dice di Milano (Montale) che sia un conglomerato di solitudini, e questo potrebbe essersi accresciuto con il boom e la crescita della città.
In questo senso il benessere economico potrebbe avere influito.
Minori certezze, sempre meno punti fermi, stimolazioni continue a una maggiore competitività. Questi sono fattori di stress.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Prima però non succedeva, non c'era tempo per pensare al suicidio, si doveva lavorare come muli per portare la pagnotta a casa. Da quando l'uomo ha iniziato ad avere più tempo per pensare, ha iniziato a crearsi falsi problemi.


Io sono d'accordo con te

La mia mamma mi ha insegnato a suo tempo (a suo modo) che deprimersi richiede tempo e spazio, in poche parole è un lusso che c'è chi può permettersi e chi no. 

E ad esempio io non me lo potevo permettere, punto.

Se hai un progetto da conseguire, tuo o imposto dalle situazioni, per veder più luce, non hai spazio x la depressione

Quella spesso arriva dopo, quando quel progetto lo hai conseguito , e scopri che tutto sommato è un'inculata, a livello di soddisfazione e appagamento

Chi vive senza progetto è quindi, secondo me, molto ma molto più esposto alla depressione


----------



## Piperita (25 Marzo 2017)

Nel video si evidenziano 4 punti chiave che si ritengono le cause delle problematiche sempre maggiori dei ragazzi:

-genitori( Strategie fallimentari di educazione familiare)
-tecnologia( Crea dipendenza e i ragazzi non riescono a creare relazioni profonde con gli altri)
-impazienza(Tutto e subito- gratificazioni istantanee)
-ambiente(Il mondo del lavoro interessato esclusivamente a vantaggi economici immediati)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te
> 
> La mia mamma mi ha insegnato a suo tempo (a suo modo) che deprimersi richiede tempo e spazio, in poche parole è un lusso che c'è chi può permettersi e chi no.
> 
> ...


Questa posizione la trovo molto offensiva nei confronti di chi soffre di depressione.
C'è un giudizio di fondo che nessuno oserebbe esprimere nei confronti di un malato di cancro ai polmoni che avesse fumato 60 sigarette al giorno per trent'anni.
Chi cade in depressione non è un nullafacente, è una persona che si ammala.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa posizione la trovo molto offensiva nei confronti di chi soffre di depressione.
> C'è un giudizio di fondo che nessuno oserebbe esprimere nei confronti di un malato di cancro ai polmoni che avesse fumato 60 sigarette al giorno per trent'anni.
> Chi cade in depressione non è un nullafacente, è una persona che si ammala.


Ma io non volevo offendere nessuno, eh.. 

È quello che penso

E se qualcuno si sentisse offeso, credo che dovrebbe riflettere sul suo sentirsi offeso, e magari sfruttare questo x darsi una mossa.

Devo Confermare quello che penso, la depressione si impadronisce di chi non ha progetti motivanti x se stesso in ottica futura

E non è un reato non avere progetti motivanti, nel corso di una intera vita ci possono esser per tutti periodi cosi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non volevo offendere nessuno, eh..
> 
> È quello che penso
> 
> ...


Pensi una cazzata.
Confondi una malattia con cattiva volontà.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

*..*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi una cazzata.
> Confondi una malattia con cattiva volontà.


No

La cazzata la pensi tu, perché nelle mie righe ci leggi una cosa che non ho scritto ne penso , e cioe che chi è depresso è sostanzialmente un coglione

Io non ho detto questo

Ho detto che chi è depresso  non ha progetti motivanti


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Più che altro io trovo molto, troppo, semplificante il discorso. 

Siamo profondamente ignoranti sul funzionamento complessivo del nostro organismo. 

La depressione, stando ai dati oggi disponibili, e che si sono evoluti nel tempo, è il frutto della combinazione di cause genetiche e biologiche con cause ambientali e psicologiche. 

Io penso ci sia da distinguere nettamente fra i sintomi, che segnalano il disturbo, e anche qui ci sarebbe poi da fare tutta una serie di distinzioni, e le conseguenze che i sintomi portano con sè. 

Se non dormo per una settimana, per due settimana, per dire, col cazzo che la mattina mi alzo felice e contento e progetto il mio lavoro. 

Chi ha provato, io fortunatamente mai, a non dormire può ben raccontare lo stato in cui si entra. 

Questo è un esempio piuttosto scemo...ma anche significativo. 

Non dormo perchè non ho progetti? non ho progetti perchè non dormo? Loop in cui una situazione appesantisce l'altra in una discesa verso il basso che, come il fiocco di neve, diventa valanga? 

Insomma...io volerei bassa 

Pensare di poter osservare e analizzare un fenomeno complesso con una prospettiva semplice non penso sia molto funzionale...

Quanto al "mal di vivere", mica è una novità moderna...Kierkegaard, Shopenauer, Sartre, Leopardi...o se vogliamo possiamo anche farci un giretto nei pre-esistenzialisti, Lucrezio Caro, Montagne, Pascal...anche De Sade

Ed è semplicemente l'espressione di "crisi", nelle sue diverse declinazioni...durante una crisi si soffre. 
Che poi la crisi porti a cambiamenti, è un altro discorso. Quando si è in crisi si soffre. 

I ragazzi soffrono. Hanno sempre sofferto. Si sono sempre uccisi. Sono stati mandati a morire pure. 

Voglio dire...a volte mi sembra che ci sia una sorta di egocentrismo storico che riporta tutto all'oggi...la Morte, autoinflitta o eteroinflitta, fa parte della vita. Della Natura dei Viventi. 

Parte delle libertà che si sono acquisite nel tempo riguarda anche il darsi la morte. 
Scelta che sta entrando sempre di più nella quotidianità. 

Una differenza, che secondo è particolare dell'oggi, è questa sacralità della Vita sconnessa dalla Sacralità della Morte. Ed è una Conoscenza che è sempre stata tramandata. Anche attraverso le favole. Cosa che avviene sempre meno...e si vive sempre di più in un mondo che promette l'eterno, che sia bellezza, salute, giovinezza senza confrontarsi con la Morte...che poveri giovanetti...mai siano esposti alle brutture e alla fatica del vivere..alla morte! Si traumatizzano. 

Tornando a bomba...nella depressione reattiva uno degli episodi scatenanti può essere un lutto...che sia emotivo o fisico...e di nuovo, quindi, il confronto con la morte...

La crisi, in fondo, che sia sociale o individuale poco conta se non in termini di grandezze, è esattamente il morire a se stessi e sapersi rinascere...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> La cazzata la pensi tu, perché nelle mie righe ci leggi una cosa che non ho scritto ne penso , e cioe che chi è depresso è sostanzialmente un coglione
> 
> ...


Continui a ripetere la stessa cosa che non oseresti dire neanche del raffreddore.
Nessun progetto è motivante per chi è depresso perché è malato.
È una condizione che non ha nulla a che vedere con la volontà.
È come se dicessi che un malato Alzheimer non ha memoria perché non ha nulla che gli interessi ricordare.


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continui a ripetere la stessa cosa che non oseresti dire neanche del raffreddore.
> Nessun progetto è motivante per chi è depresso perché è malato.
> È una condizione che non ha nulla a che vedere con la volontà.
> È come se dicessi che un malato Alzheimer non ha memoria perché non ha nulla che gli interessi ricordare.


Brava.


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> La cazzata la pensi tu, perché nelle mie righe ci leggi una cosa che non ho scritto ne penso , e cioe che chi è depresso è sostanzialmente un coglione
> 
> ...


Parlare di progetti motivanti di fronte a una malattia che colpisce proprio la volontà e' veramente come dire a un malato di cuore che non sarebbe tale se il suo sistema cardiocircolatorio funzionasse. Bella scoperta. Chissà perché però chi non ha vissuto la depressione tende sempre a vederne una componente responsabile, e colpevole.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Parlare di progetti motivanti di fronte a una malattia che colpisce proprio la volontà e' veramente come dire a un malato di cuore che non sarebbe tale se il suo sistema cardiocircolatorio funzionasse. Bella scoperta. Chissà perché però chi non ha vissuto la depressione tende sempre a vederne una componente responsabile, e colpevole.


Una parte di responsabilità c'è. 
Solo che non è nelle cause. 

Ma nel dirsi la verità su se stessi e quindi nella Cura. 
Nell'umiltà e nella grandezza del saper non solo chiedere ma anche accettare l'aiuto. 

Io sono figlia di una madre che quella responsabilità non se l'è mai voluta assumere. 
E quella sua mancanza l'abbiamo pagata, e la paghiamo tutti. Caramente. Molto.


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una parte di responsabilità c'è.
> Solo che non è nelle cause.
> 
> Ma nel dirsi la verità su se stessi e quindi nella Cura.
> ...


Non era quello che intendevo. Chiaro che chi non si cura dalla depressione ha responsabilità verso se stesso e verso gli altri. Esattamente come un malato di cuore. E' un po' diverso però dal dire  " io la depressione non me la sono potuta permettere". Quasi fosse una scelta, il fatto di finirci dentro. Quasi bastasse un po' di volontà per evitarla. Non è così.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Non era quello che intendevo. Chiaro che chi non si cura dalla depressione ha responsabilità verso se stesso e verso gli altri. Esattamente come un malato di cuore. E' un po' diverso però dal dire  " io la depressione non me la sono potuta permettere". Quasi fosse una scelta, il fatto di finirci dentro. Quasi bastasse un po' di volontà per evitarla. Non è così.


Ferma li 

Stai completamente travisando il senso del post in cui faccio accenno a questa affermazione

Che se rileggi, io personalmente non ho mai fatto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una parte di responsabilità c'è.
> Solo che non è nelle cause.
> 
> Ma nel dirsi la verità su se stessi e quindi nella Cura.
> ...


Evidentemente non era in grado di farlo.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non era quello che intendevo. Chiaro che chi non si cura dalla depressione ha responsabilità verso se stesso e verso gli altri. Esattamente come un malato di cuore. E' un po' diverso però dal dire  " io la depressione non me la sono potuta permettere". Quasi fosse una scelta, il fatto di finirci dentro. Quasi bastasse un po' di volontà per evitarla. Non è così.


Sembra una precisazione superflua, forse, quella che ho fatto. 

Ma, per come la vedo io, è necessaria. 

E' vero che la depressione, come tutte le patologie non misurabili e quindi fisicamente rilevabili (positivismo docet..e questo accade in tantissimi ambiti, quasi che la divisione corpo mente non fosse del tutto risolta), viene alternativamente negata oppure imputata al malato (che imputarla sia parlare di "te la sei cercata" oppure "povero malatino mio"). 

Altrettanto vero che i malati sono poco responsabilizzati. Fino a non molto tempo fa addirittura ai malati di tumore non si diceva la verità...caso mai si preoccupassero eh...:facepalm:
Come se l'idea prevalente fosse che la qualità della vita riguardasse il non sapere e non, invece, il sapere. 

Questo sto sottolineando. 
Una malattia è una malattia. Non è una punizione. Non è una mancanza. Non è una scelta. 
Ed è un qualcosa che riguarda il malato. Il malato da solo. 
Gli altri arrivano dopo. Come sostegni. O come curanti. Ma dopo il malato. 

La parte decisionale arriva appena arriva la malattia. E sta nell'ascolto costante di sè e nell'umiltà di saper chiedere aiuto e nella grandezza di accettarlo. 
Tutto questo è sottoposto al dirsi la verità su se stessi. 
E all'accettazione del dolore. Abbracciandolo. E non sfuggendolo in mille e mille modi. 

Questo tipo di discorso passa spesso in sordina...e si finisce per direttissima nel dibattito sulle colpe che riguardano le cause. 
Secondo, fra l'altro, un'ottica della ricerca del colpevole a tutti i costi che permea il pensiero sociale e che io ritengo incivile e figlio di una cultura cattolicheggiante che oscilla fra la colpa e il perdono, della vittima. 

Raramente ci si interroga invece sul protagonismo della vittima. 
Vittima di malattia. Vittima di abusi. Vittima...in tutti i modi in cui si può essere vittima in una vita. 
E il protagonismo è responsabilità. Delle proprie Azioni. E non reazioni. 

Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non era in grado di farlo.


Evidentemente. Sì. 

Quando si nega la realtà dei fatti, CI SI mette nella impossibilità di fare una qualunque azione verso se stessi. 

E' una decisione, quella di cercare fuori invece che dentro. Quella di subire i condizionamenti. Quella di arrendersi. 

Poi si può fare tutto il discorso sui condizionamenti, ed entra in gioco la corresponsabilità sociale nella costruzione della percezione di sè, si può discutere sui condizionamenti familiari, e anche qui entra in gioco la corresponsabilità...ma. Ognuno risponde a se stesso. 

E, per dignità, io questa responsabilità non la tolgo. 
Come non la tolgo al tossico che, rimanendo schiavo dei condizionamenti sociali e familiari, decide di continuare a farsi le pere anzichè appropriarsi della propria vita e decidere. O a tutte le altre "categorie" che si lasciano fluire nel vittimismo anzichè nell'essere vittima. 
Accogliendo il dolore che comporta. Finire in quella posizione. 

Non tolgo la responsabilità alla vittima. Che sia vittima di se stess* o del mondo, spesso di entrambi. 
Togliere questa responsabilità significa togliere la speranza. A tutte le vittime. 

E sia chiaro, io parlo di responsabilità. 
Quindi assunzione di sè. Nel bene e nel male. Nella gioia e nel dolore. Fino a che morte non ci separi. (ricorda qualcosa?...)

Non sto parlando di colpe. E nemmeno di perdono. 
Che non portano da nessuna parte se non ad aggiustamenti momentanei, parziali....e comunque loro stessi schiavi di altri condizionamenti ancora. Come criceti su una ruota nella gabbia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Evidentemente. Sì.
> 
> Quando si nega la realtà dei fatti, CI SI mette nella impossibilità di fare una qualunque azione verso se stessi.
> 
> ...


Sono profondamente contraria a questa posizione.

Comunque anche chi vive con chi non è in grado di assumersi responsabilità è ugualmente non in grado di farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Continui a ripetere la stessa cosa che non oseresti dire neanche del raffreddore.
> Nessun progetto è motivante per chi è depresso perché è malato.
> È una condizione che non ha nulla a che vedere con la volontà.
> È come se dicessi che un malato Alzheimer non ha memoria perché non ha nulla che gli interessi ricordare.


Io continuo a dire quello che ho detto nel primo post, e cioè che la presenza di forti motivazioni "toglie spazio" all'insorgere della depressione, cosi come la forte presenza di amticotpi toglie spazio al raffreddore.

E non voglio fare né il dottore ne il consulente di nessuno, parlo x me e di quel che penso io.

Per me e di me


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono profondamente contraria a questa posizione.
> 
> Comunque anche chi vive con chi non è in grado di assumersi responsabilità è ugualmente non in grado di farlo.


La seconda non mi è chiara

Io sono contraria alla posizione per cui la vittima, di malattia in questo caso, non può che subire ciò che da fuori arriva. Che non abbia altra scelta. Nell'immaginario comune. E quindi pure in quello del malato. 
E non è che sono cotraria per principio eh...è che il malato non è semplicemente una vittima della malattia. MA è molto di più. Anche da malato. 

Il malato non è la sua malattia. 


fino a che si oscilla semplicemente fra "stronzo" oppure "poverino", rifacendosi a categorie che poco hanno a che vedere con il funzionamento, non perfetto ma perfettibile, fino a quando si esclude la riduzione del danno dalla percezione di certe patologie (e per riduzione del danno intendo non ridurre il malato a semplice fruitore di cure, come fosse un povero burattino nelle mani di dio o chi per lui) io dubito ci possa essere una evoluzione della percezione del malato stesso. 

Un malato combatte. 
Ogni malato la sua malattia. Con gli strumenti che discendono da quella malattia. E che contengono quella malattia. Alcuni modi del combattere sono disfunzionali...e questo è particolarmente vero per le patologie psichiatriche. 
Che rapportato al corpo, sarebbe come un malato di cuore che non solo nega di essere malato di cuore, ma pure non prende i farmaci, abusa di alcol e fumo, etc etc. perchè tanto non si può fare niente. 

Un malato di cuore impara a convivere con la sua patologia in modo equilibrato per se stesso e per chi lo circonda. E questo è socialmente non solo accettato ma richiesto. 

Togliergli questa opzione, anche soltanto nel pensiero, io lo vedo come un affronto. Al malato stesso. Alla sua dignità di essere umano. E ne consegue l'esclusione poi dal mondo sociale tutto in quella distinzione farlocca fra sani e malati. 
Fortunatamente si sta iniziando a parlare di funzionamenti negli ambiti accademici, purtroppo prevalentemente solo accademici purtroppo. 

Penso ci sia ancora una forte confusione fra responsabilità (e quindi appropriazione di sè e libertà di determinazione) e colpa/perdono ( affidamento più o meno alto alle divinità, ognuno la sua).


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sembra una precisazione superflua, forse, quella che ho fatto.
> 
> Ma, per come la vedo io, è necessaria.
> 
> ...


Lo sapevi che una parte delle componenti scatenanti la depressione è genetica? E che la responsabilità e' visibile a posteriori, vale a dire quando oramai la frittata e' fatta? Ecco.... Fatte queste due premesse concordo nel dire che siamo responsabili per la cura. Per la prevenzione, non so bene in che misura. Ci sono infartuati che hanno condotto sempre una vita sana. Eppure a loro e' toccata una malattia. Altri che hanno fumato come turchi, hanno mangiato come porci e sono campati cent'anni. E altri che avendo avuto una condotta di vita non sana ne pagano le conseguenze. C'è, in qualsiasi malattia, tutta una casistica riassumibile nella tua vita. E certo che dobbiamo averne cura. Ma questo non toglie nulla al fatto che di malattie stiamo a parlare. Certamente non cercate apposta, certamente non volute. E in questo contesto se devo parlare di responsabilità... Beh. La vedo soprattutto a posteriori, nella cura, che significa imparare ad averne. Col tempo e con l'esperienza. E con la paura. Perché quando vieni segnato da una malattia hai paura eccome di ricaderci. Peraltro e' stato dimostrato che la depressione lascia segni "fisici" sul cervello. Al pari di ogni malattia. Quindi non è sufficiente  "darsi una mossa" anche solo per evitare ricadute. Il lato positivo? C'è, come c'è per ogni altra malattia. Si è più deboli in quanto provati e maggiormente predisposti. Si è più forti dall'esperienza. Nella mia non sono mancati coloro che mi dicevano  "fatti forza". Forse sono stati più inutili di quelli a cui si leggeva in faccia che pensavano fosse una colpa portata dalla sostanziale assenza di problemi. Che erano tanti, invece.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

Spero che non cadiate mai in depressione.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> *Lo sapevi che una parte delle componenti scatenanti la depressione è genetica?* E che la responsabilità e' visibile a posteriori, vale a dire quando oramai la frittata e' fatta? Ecco.... Fatte queste due premesse concordo nel dire che siamo responsabili per la cura. Per la prevenzione, non so bene in che misura. Ci sono infartuati che hanno condotto sempre una vita sana. Eppure a loro e' toccata una malattia. Altri che hanno fumato come turchi, hanno mangiato come porci e sono campati cent'anni. E altri che avendo avuto una condotta di vita non sana ne pagano le conseguenze. C'è, in qualsiasi malattia, tutta una casistica riassumibile nella tua vita. E certo che dobbiamo averne cura. Ma questo non toglie nulla al fatto che di malattie stiamo a parlare. Certamente non cercate apposta, certamente non volute. E in questo contesto se devo parlare di responsabilità... Beh. La vedo soprattutto a posteriori, nella cura, che significa imparare ad averne. Col tempo e con l'esperienza. E con la paura. Perché quando vieni segnato da una malattia hai paura eccome di ricaderci. Peraltro e' stato dimostrato che la depressione lascia segni "fisici" sul cervello. Al pari di ogni malattia. Quindi non è sufficiente  "darsi una mossa" anche solo per evitare ricadute. Il lato positivo? C'è, come c'è per ogni altra malattia. Si è più deboli in quanto provati e maggiormente predisposti. Si è più forti dall'esperienza. Nella mia non sono mancati coloro che mi dicevano  "fatti forza". Forse sono stati più inutili di quelli a cui si leggeva in faccia che pensavano fosse una colpa portata dalla sostanziale assenza di problemi. Che erano tanti, invece.


Primo grassetto, è quello che ho scritto in qualche post fa. Quindi, direi che sì, lo so. Ma hai fatto bene a ribadirlo. 
Come ho scritto che le responsabilità non si collocano nelle cause. Ma nel dopo. Nella cura. Hai fatto bene a ribadire anche questo. 

Quanto al resto stiamo suppergiù dicendo cose simili. 

Ho la sensazione che più che altro ci sia in atto tutto un ragionamento per cui, di default si parta in quarta a difendere una cosa che per me è scontata. Ma il doverlo costantemente ribadire segnala che non è così scontata. 

Ossia che la malattia, di qualunque genere e tipo, non è una colpa. 

Io aggiungo anche che il malato non è la malattia. 

La questione non è darsi una mossa. Non soltanto almeno. 

Il darsi una mossa significa anche uscire dahgli schemi sociali che tendono a spingere il malato o dalla parte del colpevole o dalla parte della vittima a cui non si può che dare una pacca sulla spalla. 

Responsabilità non significa imputabilità. Significa assumersi la libertà di se stessi. Anche durante una malattia. Con tutte le limitazioni del caso.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che non cadiate mai in depressione.


Brunetta...lo auguro anche a te 

Ma è una precisazione del cazzo, perdonami.


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto, è quello che ho scritto in qualche post fa. Quindi, direi che sì, lo so. Ma hai fatto bene a ribadirlo. Come ho scritto che le responsabilità non si collocano nelle cause. Ma nel dopo. Nella cura. Hai fatto bene a ribadire anche questo. Quanto al resto stiamo suppergiù dicendo cose simili. Ho la sensazione che più che altro ci sia in atto tutto un ragionamento per cui, di default si parta in quarta a difendere una cosa che per me è scontata. Ma il doverlo costantemente ribadire segnala che non è così scontata. Ossia che la malattia, di qualunque genere e tipo, non è una colpa. Io aggiungo anche che il malato non è la malattia. La questione non è darsi una mossa. Non soltanto almeno. Il darsi una mossa significa anche uscire dahgli schemi sociali che tendono a spingere il malato o dalla parte del colpevole o dalla parte della vittima a cui non si può che dare una pacca sulla spalla. Responsabilità non significa imputabilità. Significa assumersi la libertà di se stessi. Anche durante una malattia. Con tutte le limitazioni del caso.


Appunto che tu dai per scontato un presupposto che non lo e': La depressione ad oggi viene in larga misura vista in un'ottica di colpa. Anche dal malato verso se stesso. E da chi ti sta intorno: perché sopportare un depresso e' come legarsi un macigno al collo. Io ricordo le domande di chi mi stava intorno. La prima, la più semplice: "va meglio?". E quando ancora meglio non andava ti sentivi in colpa. O ancora quello che mi suggerivano i miei genitori  "ripeti sto bene sto bene sto bene!. E vedrai che stai bene". O quello che mi diceva il marito"in fondo non hai motivi per essere depressa". O gli amici: "ma non vai a lavorare? Vedrai che lavorando ti passa". Era un momento in cui faticavo ad alzarmi dal letto, e non vedevo l'ora che fosse sera per tornarci, chiudere gli occhi e.... vigliaccamente sperare di non aprirli. Per tutto questo mi sentivo in colpa. Per questo motivo mi metto sulla difensiva quando leggo qualcosa che vagamente riecheggia quelle frasi. La cui connotazione di colpevolezza non sta solo nella mia testa, di questo ne sono certa.


----------



## Piperita (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro io trovo molto, troppo, semplificante il discorso.
> 
> Siamo profondamente ignoranti sul funzionamento complessivo del nostro organismo.
> 
> ...


Non so ma io vedo una certa differenza tra i ragazzi di oggi e i ragazzi di quando ero ragazza io. Certo, succedeva che qualcuno si suicidava, ma erano casi rari. Adesso io vedo veramente una generazione fragile, con l'autostima bassa e problematica. Teniamo presente che le generazioni cambiano ogni 5 anni adesso, e quella di adesso non è quella di 5 anni fa.
Il video mi ha aiutata a focalizzare quello che già sospettavo. Altra cosa che mi terrorizza è la non consapevolezza dell'irreversibilità della morte.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il darsi una mossa significa anche uscire dahgli schemi sociali che tendono a spingere il malato o dalla parte del colpevole o dalla parte della vittima a cui non si può che dare una pacca sulla spalla.


Guarda ti ringrazio, poiché quella frase (darsi una mossa) l'ho scritto io, ma in puro tono di incoraggiamento, brutale probabilmente, ma incoraggiamento.

Non tanto "datti una mossa, che non hai una sega"

Ma al contrario "datti una mossa che puoi far tantissimo x te e x chi ti è vicino"

Un incoraggiamento, insomma, benché espresso con indubbia ruvidità

Ed era un discorso tutto mio, non volevo offendere o sminuire nulla


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Appunto che tu dai per scontato un presupposto che non lo e': *La depressione ad oggi viene in larga misura vista in un'ottica di colpa. Anche dal malato verso se stesso. E da chi ti sta intorno: perché sopportare un depresso e' come legarsi un macigno al collo.* Io ricordo le domande di chi mi stava intorno. La prima, la più semplice: "va meglio?". E quando ancora meglio non andava ti sentivi in colpa. O ancora quello che mi suggerivano i miei genitori  "ripeti sto bene sto bene sto bene!. E vedrai che stai bene". O quello che mi diceva il marito"in fondo non hai motivi per essere depressa". O gli amici: "ma non vai a lavorare? Vedrai che lavorando ti passa". Era un momento in cui faticavo ad alzarmi dal letto, e non vedevo l'ora che fosse sera per tornarci, chiudere gli occhi e.... vigliaccamente sperare di non aprirli. Per tutto questo mi sentivo in colpa. Per questo motivo mi metto sulla difensiva quando leggo qualcosa che vagamente riecheggia quelle frasi. La cui connotazione di colpevolezza non sta solo nella mia testa, di questo ne sono certa.


No. Leggi meglio. Ho dato per scontato che fosse chiaro CHE PER ME non è un presupposto.  


Sono piuttosto d'accordo con la tua analisi sulla colpevolizzazione...quindi che si fa? 

Ci si lamenta? Si cantano le odi del povero malato? Si da per persa la questione? 
O si inizia a ragionare in termini di libertà e responsabilità? 

Avere accanto un malato che si vuole/non si vuole curare, che rifiuta ogni forma di cura e contemporaneamente pretende (perchè non raccontiamoci cazzate...un depresso pretende pesantemente. A modo suo. ) non è un macigno. E' peggio. Molto peggio. 
C'è una bella differenza fra un malato che si assume la responsabilità di se stesso nella malattia e un malato che non lo fa manco per il cazzo. 

E' una responsabilità che o prendi i tuoi quattro stracci e fai come la mamma dell'elefantino nella buca che raggiunge il gruppo e lo lascia a morire (ma in umana in realtà lasci scaricando su chi resta) oppure resti e costantemente medi e medi e medi. Aggiusti. Coccoli. Costruisci distanze. Costruisci vicinanze. 

E' una fatica costante. Qualunque decisione si prenda. Avere un malato che non si cura in casa, è una fatica costante. Se ci si assume la responsabilità di non negarsi la realtà. Sia andando sia restando.

Con intorno una società del cazzo che più che fare pat pat o tirar fuori belle teorie accomodanti non fa. 

Perchè la realtà dei fatti è che le famiglie (una ode alla famiglia...sta minchia) sono sole con i malati.


----------



## Piperita (25 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Appunto che tu dai per scontato un presupposto che non lo e': La depressione ad oggi viene in larga misura vista in un'ottica di colpa. Anche dal malato verso se stesso. E da chi ti sta intorno: perché sopportare un depresso e' come legarsi un macigno al collo. Io ricordo le domande di chi mi stava intorno. La prima, la più semplice: "va meglio?". E quando ancora meglio non andava ti sentivi in colpa. O ancora quello che mi suggerivano i miei genitori  "ripeti sto bene sto bene sto bene!. E vedrai che stai bene". O quello che mi diceva il marito"in fondo non hai motivi per essere depressa". O gli amici: "ma non vai a lavorare? Vedrai che lavorando ti passa". Era un momento in cui faticavo ad alzarmi dal letto, e non vedevo l'ora che fosse sera per tornarci, chiudere gli occhi e.... vigliaccamente sperare di non aprirli. Per tutto questo mi sentivo in colpa. Per questo motivo mi metto sulla difensiva quando leggo qualcosa che vagamente riecheggia quelle frasi. La cui connotazione di colpevolezza non sta solo nella mia testa, di questo ne sono certa.


Molte malattie, pur avendo una  componente genetica ereditaria, non si manifestano se non quando viene attivato un fattore scatenante e in concomitanza sussistono delle condizioni ambientali favorevoli affinché si sviluppi.
Non tutti i figli di un depresso saranno depressi, anche se potenzialmente sono predisposti geneticamente.

Due dei tre fattori sono quasi sempre necessari perché la malattia si manifesti.
L'unica colpa che riesco a dare ad un depresso è quella di non accettare l'aiuto di gente competente in materia. quando succede, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non so ma io vedo una certa differenza tra i ragazzi di oggi e i ragazzi di quando ero ragazza io. Certo, succedeva che qualcuno si suicidava, ma erano casi rari. Adesso io vedo veramente una generazione fragile, con l'autostima bassa e problematica. Teniamo presente che le generazioni cambiano ogni 5 anni adesso, e quella di adesso non è quella di 5 anni fa.
> Il video mi ha aiutata a focalizzare quello che già sospettavo. Altra cosa che mi terrorizza è la non consapevolezza dell'irreversibilità della morte.


Hai visto Gioventù bruciata?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Brunetta...lo auguro anche a te
> 
> Ma è una precisazione del cazzo, perdonami.


Era implicito che era perché proverete che la responsabilità di sé non c'è più.


----------



## Piperita (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Leggi meglio. Ho dato per scontato che fosse chiaro CHE PER ME non è un presupposto.
> 
> 
> Sono piuttosto d'accordo con la tua analisi sulla colpevolizzazione...quindi che si fa?
> ...


Quando c'è un malato in famiglia, è tutta la famiglia ad essere malata. Nel depresso ci vedo dell'egoismo. Come nel drogato, lui sta male, ma vede solo se stesso e il suo star male e così si tira dietro tutti quelli che lo circondano.
La depressione è una malattia guaribile, o almeno gestibile se curata bene e con perseveranza, solo che non tutti vogliono guarire, forse perché non abbastanza motivati


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda ti ringrazio, poiché quella frase (darsi una mossa) l'ho scritto io, ma in puro tono di incoraggiamento, brutale probabilmente, ma incoraggiamento.
> 
> Non tanto "datti una mossa, che non hai una sega"
> 
> ...


Io ti avevo capito...anche se comunque ritengo che il discorso sia molto più complesso che semplicemente pensare alla progettualità o meno. 

Più profondo. 

Riguarda molteplici sfere dell'individuo, e va dal piano evolutivo a quello biologico a quello psicologico a quello ambientale. E non penso sia riducibile a meno di così. 

Che è già comunque riduttivo di una complessità che noi umani siamo troppo miopi per superare. 

Sicuramente socialmente c'è una superficialità, una inconsapevolezza, una ignoranza spaventosa. Rapportata alle possibilità che si hanno concretamente ogni giorno per studiare. Per conoscere. Arricchirsi. Provare a guardare un po' al di là del solito recinto del conosciuto e rassicurante. 

E anche questa, per come la vedo io è una responsabilità individuale che diviene corresponsabilità sociale nei fatti. 

E mi vien da ridere, che a me è pure andata bene. Sono ancora figlia del benessere e di uno stato che la salute e le cure le garantisce. 

Non vorrei mai trovarmi al posto di quelli che verranno dopo di me. Che si ritrovano con uno stato sociale sfasciato. Infarcito di propaganda cattocomunista. Schiavo della burocrazia e della superstizione. 
E senza una progettualità che si sposti oltre il da qui a domani. 

Forse sono depressi pure quelli che avrebbero il carico, onori compresi, di progettare in termini di paese e territori :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda ti ringrazio, poiché quella frase (darsi una mossa) l'ho scritto io, ma in puro tono di incoraggiamento, brutale probabilmente, ma incoraggiamento.
> 
> Non tanto "datti una mossa, che non hai una sega"
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che non è  "con un progetto" che eviti la depressione. E non è neanche la caduta di un progetto che ti conduce alla depressione, in se'. Essere tristi in un momento di difficoltà, uno tra i tanti che ci presenta la vita, è normale. Ma la depressione non è solo una reazione patologica ad un momento. Più spesso quel momento e' solo la punta di un iceberg, tanto e' vero che a volte si fa persino fatica a individuarlo. E qui vorrei collegarmi al topic, con riguardo ai suicidi dei giovani. Ho letto che arriverebbero ad estraniarsi al punto da non capire cosa sia realmente la morte. Non sono tanto d'accordo. Diciamo che io lo vedo più come un problema di solitudine. Che non significa necessariamente essere soli, ma significa preferire stare isolati. Avere più possibilità di farlo. Non è che un tempo la depressione non esistesse: giocoforza però la società era più fondata sulla presenza fisica delle persone. E i suicidi capitavano comunque, ma erano più rari perché si avevano meno occasioni di trovarsi a lungo in balia di se stessi. Sai cosa significa per un malato di depressione? Significa che la presenza costante di altri, quella presenza che peraltro infastidisce quando sei in corso di malattia  (non a caso vorresti essere solo) e' impossibile. Oggettivamente impossibile. E quindi ti trovavi in un ruolo, che era quello di convivere con la gente e con la tua malattia. Spesso evitandone le conseguenze estreme. Non un progetto, ma un ruolo da cui non era possibile estraniarsi completamente.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quando c'è un malato in famiglia, è tutta la famiglia ad essere malata. Nel depresso ci vedo dell'egoismo. Come nel drogato, lui sta male, ma vede solo se stesso e il suo star male e così si tira dietro tutti quelli che lo circondano.
> La depressione è una malattia guaribile, o almeno gestibile se curata bene e con perseveranza, solo che non tutti vogliono guarire, *forse perché non abbastanza motivati*


E ricadiamo nella colpevolizzazione o nel vittimismo...vabbè...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Io ti avevo capito...anche se comunque ritengo che il discorso sia molto più complesso che semplicemente pensare alla progettualità o meno.
> 
> Più profondo.
> 
> ...


Ma sicuramente 

Io posso portare quello che ho.. Penso sempre conti il messaggio che ci sta dietro

E peraltro non direi mai a nessun depresso "datti una mossa" perché son già conscio che quello penserebbe che lo sto prendendo x il culo, mentre semplicemente dalla mia marginale posizione, starei solo cercando di motivarlo..


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era implicito che era perché proverete che la responsabilità di sé non c'è più.


Se la responsabilità di sè non c'è più, non è capace nè di intendere nè di volere su ogni piano. Pericoloso per sè e per gli altri. Mentre invece, nella pratica, la questione è ben più complessa di come la proponi tu. La responsabilità c'è...è la presenza ad essere a macchia di leopardo...e parte di quelle macchie di leopardo derivano esattamente dai condizionamenti per cui se ti ammali sei una merda (tradotto elegantemente: non sei responsabile di te). 

In particolare se è una malattia psichiatrica.  

Io ho visto da vicino la sofferenza, immensa e profonda di mia madre, rotta nella rottura...che sentiva la malattia, la riconosceva, la vedeva allo specchio ma non voleva dirselo. Perchè le avevano insegnato che la malattia è una colpa, che è un marchio, che la rendeva, appunto, meno responsabile di sè...era ed è terrorizzata da questo. 

Perdere la dignità di persona. Che è l'unica cosa che la rende viva. Perchè la sua sensazione è di aver perso ogni cosa. Le resta la sua dignità. E per paradosso orribile, la sua dignità risiede nel non aver bisogno di ricevere cure. 

Forse sarebbe il caso di iniziare a ragionare sui risvolti dei condizionamenti che implicitamente si sostengono. Anzichè rimanere nel buonismo e in una comprensione farlocca che annulla il dolore del malato, che uno dei dolori più grandi è la percezione della perdita di sè. 

L'affondare lento nel baratro...senza trovare appigli...rivoltandosi fra colpa e orgoglio...


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente
> 
> Io posso portare quello che ho.. Penso sempre conti il messaggio che ci sta dietro
> 
> E peraltro non direi mai a nessun depresso "datti una mossa" perché son già conscio che quello penserebbe che lo sto prendendo x il culo, mentre semplicemente dalla mia marginale posizione, starei solo cercando di motivarlo..


E' che è veramente difficile avere a che fare con un depresso...con una depressa, secondo me, pure peggio. 
Credo che il genere conti. 

Però sono d'accordo con cielo che la questione non risiede semplicemente nella presenza o nell'assenza di una progettualità. 
Sono concause, talmente ingarbugliate fra di loro, che dirimerle...dubito si possa...e non penso neppure sia utile a fini immediatamente pratici. E' parte di ricerca. E ci vorrano ancora anni prima di dirimere la questione. Dell'origine. 

Io penso che la questione risiede più verso il modo in cui il malato è preso in carico. A partire dagli immaginari che socialmente si hanno sul malato. 

In particolare sui malati di malattie psichiatriche. 

E siamo arretrati in questo paese. 

Fino a non molti anni fa, era ritenuta una forma della bontà mentire ad un malato di tumore su suo stato di salute. Un modo di proteggerlo. Relegandolo in un limbo in cui sente la malattia, coglie gli sguardi, ma tutti intorno negano...una tortura medievale...

E tutto per un buonismo del cazzo che permea questo paese...:unhappy:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non è  "con un progetto" che eviti la depressione. E non è neanche la caduta di un progetto che ti conduce alla depressione, in se'. Essere tristi in un momento di difficoltà, uno tra i tanti che ci presenta la vita, è normale. Ma la depressione non è solo una reazione patologica ad un momento. Più spesso quel momento e' solo la punta di un iceberg, tanto e' vero che a volte si fa persino fatica a individuarlo. E qui vorrei collegarmi al topic, con riguardo ai suicidi dei giovani. Ho letto che arriverebbero ad estraniarsi al punto da non capire cosa sia realmente la morte. Non sono tanto d'accordo. Diciamo che io lo vedo più come un problema di solitudine. Che non significa necessariamente essere soli, ma significa preferire stare isolati. Avere più possibilità di farlo. Non è che un tempo la depressione non esistesse: giocoforza però la società era più fondata sulla presenza fisica delle persone. E i suicidi capitavano comunque, ma erano più rari perché si avevano meno occasioni di trovarsi a lungo in balia di se stessi. Sai cosa significa per un malato di depressione? Significa che la presenza costante di altri, quella presenza che peraltro infastidisce quando sei in corso di malattia  (non a caso vorresti essere solo) e' impossibile. Oggettivamente impossibile. E quindi ti trovavi in un ruolo, che era quello di convivere con la gente e con la tua malattia. Spesso evitandone le conseguenze estreme. Non un progetto, ma un ruolo da cui non era possibile estraniarsi completamente.


ma è chiaro.. che siamo in una discussione disincantata e libera, e non al convegno internazionale sulla depressione..

altrimenti arriva uno e dice: zitti tutti coglioni, le cose le so io che son depresso, oppure io che son dottore..
ascoltate e prendete appunti e zitti

credo sia anche un momento di confronto dell'approccio di ognuno di noi verso la cosa... dalle diverse posizioni


ma chiaro che.. se son depresso e per motivarmi mi dici che c'è da rifare il recinto del pollaio della zia, io mi deprimo ancora di più..  :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se la responsabilità di sè non c'è più, non è capace nè di intendere nè di volere su ogni piano. Pericoloso per sè e per gli altri. Mentre invece, nella pratica, la questione è ben più complessa di come la proponi tu. La responsabilità c'è...è la presenza ad essere a macchia di leopardo...e parte di quelle macchie di leopardo derivano esattamente dai condizionamenti per cui se ti ammali sei una merda (tradotto elegantemente: non sei responsabile di te).
> 
> In particolare se è una malattia psichiatrica.
> 
> ...


L'elemento del sentirsi in colpa credo sia una costante nella malattia. Ti senti in colpa proprio perché  "non riesci a fare". Non è facile riuscire a spiegare a un altro perché la mattina non sei in grado di sbrigare anche la più banale delle commissioni. Un tempo era anche più difficile farsi aiutare all'esterno del nucleo familiare. Per cui dove questo non riusciva, il destino era quello di cronicizzare la malattia. Credo che sarebbe stata anche la mia sorte, se non avessi avuto l'aiuto esterno di un bravo psichiatra. E la fortuna  (perché spesso si va per tentativi) di vedermi azzeccata la terapia farmacologica. Fossi nata cinquanta anni fa non so se avrei avuto analoga sorte.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'elemento del sentirsi in colpa credo sia una costante nella malattia. Ti senti in colpa proprio perché  "non riesci a fare". Non è facile riuscire a spiegare a un altro perché la mattina non sei in grado di sbrigare anche la più banale delle commissioni. Un tempo era anche più difficile farsi aiutare all'esterno del nucleo familiare. Per cui dove questo non riusciva, il destino era quello di cronicizzare la malattia. Credo che sarebbe stata anche la mia sorte, se non avessi avuto l'aiuto esterno di un bravo psichiatra. E la fortuna  (perché spesso si va per tentativi) di vedermi azzeccata la terapia farmacologica. Fossi nata cinquanta anni fa non so se avrei avuto analoga sorte.


Io non penso che la colpa sia la malattia, per quanto sia una costante...ma non ho prove a riguardo. Solo riflessioni. 

credo che la malattia, per così dire, apra i cancelli a tutto quello che costituisce l'individuo... 

la colpa è un concetto astratto. Creato dagli uomini. A uso degli uomini e del potere degli uomini sugli uomini. E proprio per questo è molto manipolabile. Non esiste in realtà, se non nella mente di chi la crea. E ognuno crea la "sua" colpa in modo specifico, pur basandosi su assunti presi dal sociale. 

La malattia non ha sentimenti. E' malattia. Nessuna emozione. 

Il cancro non ha emozioni. La depressione non ha emozioni. 

Smuovono, entrambi, quello che è dentro...è più il dentro è aggrovigliato più si manifesta con potenza...

Il tempo, di nascita intendo, ha un peso. 
Ma non è assoluto. 

Ci sono donne della tua età che rifiutano tanto quanto mia madre. E donne dell'età di mia madre che accettano tanto quanto te. 

Non mi affiderei agli assoluti in queste cose. Ma alla "specialità" di ogni individuo. 

Non a caso, le cure non sono generiche ma calibrate su ogni singolo individuo. 
Siamo unici e irripetibili, al di là del tempo e dello spazio.


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non penso che la colpa sia la malattia, per quanto sia una costante...ma non ho prove a riguardo. Solo riflessioni. credo che la malattia, per così dire, apra i cancelli a tutto quello che costituisce l'individuo... la colpa è un concetto astratto. Creato dagli uomini. A uso degli uomini e del potere degli uomini sugli uomini. E proprio per questo è molto manipolabile. Non esiste in realtà, se non nella mente di chi la crea. E ognuno crea la "sua" colpa in modo specifico, pur basandosi su assunti presi dal sociale. La malattia non ha sentimenti. E' malattia. Nessuna emozione. Il cancro non ha emozioni. La depressione non ha emozioni. Smuovono, entrambi, quello che è dentro...è più il dentro è aggrovigliato più si manifesta con potenza...Il tempo, di nascita intendo, ha un peso. Ma non è assoluto. Ci sono donne della tua età che rifiutano tanto quanto mia madre. E donne dell'età di mia madre che accettano tanto quanto te. Non mi affiderei agli assoluti in queste cose. Ma alla "specialità" di ogni individuo. Non a caso, le cure non sono generiche ma calibrate su ogni singolo individuo. Siamo unici e irripetibili, al di là del tempo e dello spazio.


 Cinquanta anni fa le malattie psichiatriche erano viste come"cose" da rinchiudere in manicomio.


----------



## Foglia (25 Marzo 2017)

Mi spiego meglio, perché mi sono accorta di avere fatto un po' di casino con i tempi, chiedo scusa. 

Intendevo dire che se avessi avuto bisogno di uno psichiatra negli anni sessanta (ma anche settanta) probabilmente sarei incappata in un sistema che non avrebbe quasi percepito la depressione come una malattia, ma come una "cosa dei matti". A quel punto scegliere di farsi curare all'esterno del nucleo familiare avrebbe in molti casi significato finire in manicomio. Era questo che volevo dire. Chiaro che oggi una donna di quarant'anni e una di settanta hanno la stessa scelta. Anche se magari quella di settanta rimane più vincolata alla mentalità di un tempo.

Pensavo agli anni sessanta (settanta dai... Ipazia se non erro e' mia coetanea) perché.... Non so il perché, ma dalle parole di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ho percepito il discorso su sua mamma come il discorso fatto da una ex bambina  

Non lo so se sia vero, o se il problema sia più recente. Di qui che dicevo che un tempo neppure troppo lontano curarsi era più difficile.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio, perché mi sono accorta di avere fatto un po' di casino con i tempi, chiedo scusa.
> 
> Intendevo dire che se avessi avuto bisogno di uno psichiatra negli anni sessanta (ma anche settanta) probabilmente sarei incappata in un sistema che non avrebbe quasi percepito la depressione come una malattia, ma come una "cosa dei matti". A quel punto scegliere di farsi curare all'esterno del nucleo familiare avrebbe in molti casi significato finire in manicomio. Era questo che volevo dire. Chiaro che oggi una donna di quarant'anni e una di settanta hanno la stessa scelta. Anche se magari quella di settanta rimane più vincolata alla mentalità di un tempo.
> 
> ...


Comunque Cielo.. rileggendo, ho avuto come la sensazione di esser stato frainteso, quando ho precisato il fatto che mi venne detto che non mi "potevo permettere" di andare in depressione (noi non ci possiamo permettere mi fu detto in verità, e fu detto da mia madre)

Non era una negazione della depressione come patologia, anzi.

Mia madre mi aveva appena confidato (lei, io non sapevo nulla) che un mio amico che non vedevo da un po era caduto in depressione (era amica di sua madre)

Ed era serissima e preoccupatissima, e anzi mi disse che erano "grosse preoccupazioni" per chi le viveva.

Quindi.. Altro che negazione e minimizzazione della cosa

Io le chiesi SE IO fossi caduto in depressione, se avesse avuto la stessa cura e attenzione che stava dimostrando per il figlio della sua amica. E lei si irrigidì, e mi disse quelle parole

Mi disse la verità che NOI non ce lo potevamo permettere. (Ci si mise dentro a pieno titolo)

E se fosse accaduto saremmo rifiniti tutti quanti nella merda.

Era vero

E col senno di poi non ci trovo nulla di male a dirsi chiaramente che una situazione come quella, in casa, nella mia casa, non ci si poteva permettere.

Anzi.. Dirò di più, anche con i nostri figli dovremmo chiarire (se invitati a farlo) che non tutto ci si puo' permettere.

Credo sia salubre x loro, almeno io penso

Poi se accade.. Si rotola nella merda e pace...  

Spero di aver chiarito quanto intendevo con quella frase (anche a beneficio di    [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] credo.. )


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque Cielo.. rileggendo, ho avuto come la sensazione di esser stato frainteso, quando ho precisato il fatto che mi venne detto che non mi "potevo permettere" di andare in depressione (noi non ci possiamo permettere mi fu detto in verità, e fu detto da mia madre)
> 
> Non era una negazione della depressione come patologia, anzi.
> 
> ...


No. Continui a scrivere cose che non capisco. Come se la depressione fosse un lusso.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Continui a scrivere cose che non capisco. Come se la depressione fosse un lusso.


Si Brunetta, in quel contesto e in quel momento x me era un lusso. Anzi per noi , me e mia madre.

Anche x motivi economici, ma non solo.
Per gli equilibri familiari

Non capisco cosa ci sia di choccante

Per me era un lusso anche farmi rompere 3 denti se facevo a pugni, perché non c'erano le possibilità per spendere solfi da un dentista.

Era la verità. La povertà non è una vergogna

Non vedo cosa ci sia di choccante, forse per chi non ci è abituato, non so..


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque Cielo.. rileggendo, ho avuto come la sensazione di esser stato frainteso, quando ho precisato il fatto che mi venne detto che non mi "potevo permettere" di andare in depressione (noi non ci possiamo permettere mi fu detto in verità, e fu detto da mia madre)
> 
> Non era una negazione della depressione come patologia, anzi.
> 
> ...


Anche io a volte dico di non potermi permettere l'influenza. Così spesso finisce che non mi curo abbastanza: In questo momento sono a letto, ho 38 di febbre e una congiuntivite per cui mi caverei gli occhi 
Finirà che ci metterò di più a guarire perché non mi posso curare bene. O meglio: domani potrei anche stare a casa dal lavoro, ma se appena riuscirò a stare in piedi andro' a lavorare. Questo in parte perché non mi ritengo gravemente malata, e tendo a sottovalutare la mia magagna, o almeno a posporla ad altre necessità. Una sorta di ubi maior minor cessat.

Ho capito cosa intendi dire: però sono frasi senza un riscontro pratico. Perché se capita la depressione, come un infarto, o una qualsiasi malattia invalidante, hai ben voglia a dire di non potertela permettere. La devi curare, pur tra mille difficoltà. Diversamente rischi molto più che a trascurare un pochino una congiuntivite.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Anche io a volte dico di non potermi permettere l'influenza. Così spesso finisce che non mi curo abbastanza: In questo momento sono a letto, ho 38 di febbre e una congiuntivite per cui mi caverei gli occhi
> Finirà che ci metterò di più a guarire perché non mi posso curare bene. O meglio: domani potrei anche stare a casa dal lavoro, ma se appena riuscirò a stare in piedi andro' a lavorare. Questo in parte perché non mi ritengo gravemente malata, e tendo a sottovalutare la mia magagna, o almeno a posporla ad altre necessità. Una sorta di ubi maior minor cessat.
> 
> Ho capito cosa intendi dire: però sono frasi senza un riscontro pratico. Perché se capita la depressione, come un infarto, o una qualsiasi malattia invalidante, hai ben voglia a dire di non potertela permettere. La devi curare, pur tra mille difficoltà. Diversamente rischi molto più che a trascurare un pochino una congiuntivite.


Hai ragione... Il fatto è che se io e te abbiamo da lavorare 7 giorni di fila come muli, perché senno si va falliti perché abbiamo una scadenza da onorare, non ci vuol pudore a dirci che non ci possiamo permettere di ammalarci anche di una semplice influenza.

Poi ci si ammala? 

Pace..... Si fallisce. 

Il senso era quello


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si Brunetta, in quel contesto e in quel momento x me era un lusso. Anzi per noi , me e mia madre.
> 
> Anche x motivi economici, ma non solo.
> Per gli equilibri familiari
> ...


In generale a volte il "lusso" di ammalarsi prescinde dal tipo di malattia. E questo è chiaro. Chiarissimo che se ti ammali e perdi il lavoro e non hai altro di che sostentarti sei in una condizione peggiore rispetto a chi si ammala ma almeno non ha il problema economico. Fatto sta che la depressione non è una scelta.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Fatto sta che la depressione non è una scelta.


Ma guarda che io non ho mai detto questo, ne pensato. E continuo a non capire perché sia stato recepito cosi, davvero

Se dico che non mi posso permettere in questi mesi di fare un incidente e sfasciare l' auto, che problema c'è?

Se questa è la verità, non vedo che problema ci sia a dirlo onestamente

Mica si fanno x scelta gli incidenti di auto.

Perché fa cosi paura prendere atto di non potersi permettere qualcosa, in un certo periodo della propria vita? ...

Davvero, non capisco


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non ho mai detto questo, ne pensato. E continuo a non capire perché sia stato recepito cosi, davvero
> 
> Se dico che non mi posso permettere in questi mesi di fare un incidente e sfasciare l' auto, che problema c'è?
> 
> ...



Provo a spiegare dove è nato il fraintendimento, almeno per me. Sembrava che nel tuo discorso la depressione entrasse appunto non quale malattia, ma come "malattia da ricchi". Non so se è chiaro. Se invece, come dici, ci sono momenti e fasi in cui ammalarsi (di qualsiasi malattia) diventa un problema grave nel problema grave non posso che concordare. Però il riferimento specifico alla depressione mi faceva suonare il tuo discorso nel senso di una superfluità della malattia, ed e'  un modo di pensare che purtroppo non è ancora infrequente. Tanti dicono che siccome non  "si vede niente", non hai niente, e "se proprio hai vedi di fartelo passare alla svelta". Con questo attribuendo (anche in via più implicita) una sorta di colpa per l'essere depressi.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Provo a spiegare dove è nato il fraintendimento, almeno per me. Sembrava che nel tuo discorso la depressione entrasse appunto non quale malattia, ma come "malattia da ricchi". Non so se è chiaro. Se invece, come dici, ci sono momenti e fasi in cui ammalarsi (di qualsiasi malattia) diventa un problema grave nel problema grave non posso che concordare. Però il riferimento specifico alla depressione mi faceva suonare il tuo discorso nel senso di una superfluità della malattia, ed e'  un modo di pensare che purtroppo non è ancora infrequente. Tanti dicono che siccome non  "si vede niente", non hai niente, e "se proprio hai vedi di fartelo passare alla svelta". Con questo attribuendo (anche in via più implicita) una sorta di colpa per l'essere depressi.
> 
> Tutto qui.


Adesso ho capito...

Purtroppo che sia una malattia da ricchi non lo dico io (conterebbe poco) ma lo dicono i fatti,  almeno in Italia, come anche ieri veniva detto qui, si è praticamente abbandonati a livello di sanità pubblica

Quindi.. O ti curi a tue spese, oppure son guai, nel senso che te la tieni e che finirà x scaricarsi su tutto il nucleo familiare, sul tuo lavoro, su tutto.

Dico cose scomode.. Ma se dico male correggimi

Questo non lo dico ne' xné sconvolgere ne colpevolizzare nessuno, né tantomeno x provocare

Quindi Che molti italiani oggi non si possano permettere a vari livelli una malattia cosi, credo sia noto a tutti noi

Se questo crea fastidio, mi unisco al fastidio, ma non credo di dire una eresia 

Di donne (e uomini) come Paola Clemente in questo paese non credo ce ne siano rimaste due o tre. Ma migliaia e migliaia.

Loro non se la possono ancora oggi permettere ad esempio, assieme a migliaia e migliaia di altre cose che x noi sono stronzate (quelle si) quotidiane


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito...Purtroppo che sia una malattia da ricchi non lo dico io (conterebbe poco) ma lo dicono i fatti,  almeno in Italia, come anche ieri veniva detto qui, si è praticamente abbandonati a livello di sanità pubblicaQuindi.. O ti curi a tue spese, oppure son guai, nel senso che te la tieni e che finirà x scaricarsi su tutto il nucleo familiare, sul tuo lavoro, su tutto.Dico cose scomode.. Ma se dico male correggimiQuesto non lo dico ne' xné sconvolgere ne colpevolizzare nessuno, né tantomeno x provocareQuindi Che molti italiani oggi non si possano permettere a vari livelli una malattia cosi, credo sia noto a tutti noiSe questo crea fastidio, mi unisco al fastidio, ma non credo di dire una eresia Di donne (e uomini) come Paola Clemente in questo paese non credo ce ne siano rimaste due o tre. Ma migliaia e migliaia.Loro non se la possono ancora oggi permettere ad esempio, assieme a migliaia e migliaia di altre cose che x noi sono stronzate (quelle si) quotidiane


A me pare che ieri si facesse un discorso leggermente diverso. Cioè. Che lo stato si disinteressi sostanzialmente di quella che è la parte domiciliare della terapia e' vero. Anche questo vale per qualsiasi malattia. Però non mi risulta che l'assistenza psichiatrica non sia contemplata dal nostro servizio sanitario. Non capisco però in tutto questo cosa c'entri quella poveretta morta di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito...
> 
> Purtroppo che sia una malattia da ricchi non lo dico io (conterebbe poco) ma lo dicono i fatti,  almeno in Italia, come anche ieri veniva detto qui, si è praticamente abbandonati a livello di sanità pubblica
> 
> ...


Ma non è vero.
Conosco chi si è curato in trutture pubbliche/convenzionate senza spese.


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio, perché mi sono accorta di avere fatto un po' di casino con i tempi, chiedo scusa.
> 
> Intendevo dire che se avessi avuto bisogno di uno psichiatra negli anni sessanta (ma anche settanta) probabilmente sarei incappata in un sistema che non avrebbe quasi percepito la depressione come una malattia, ma come una "cosa dei matti". A quel punto scegliere di farsi curare all'esterno del nucleo familiare avrebbe in molti casi significato finire in manicomio. Era questo che volevo dire. Chiaro che oggi una donna di quarant'anni e una di settanta hanno la stessa scelta. Anche se magari quella di settanta rimane più vincolata alla mentalità di un tempo.
> 
> ...


Ho capito quello che intendi...ed è il motivo per cui ho battuto sulla "mentalità". Chiamiamola così. 

Mentalità di una volta (in cui il malato veniva rinchiuso ed emarginato) che si riflette allegramente sull'oggi in cui il malato viene alternativamente colpevolizzato o "idolatrato" nella sua impossibilità di fronte alla malattia. Ovviamente mi riferisco alla malattia mentale. Al disturbo, anche. 

Quando parlo di responsabilità del malato verso se stesso parlo dell'oggi. Non di ieri. Ieri è andato eh. 

Siamo a oggi. Decidere di vivere nel passato, è una decisione individuale. Poi si possono comprendere le motivazioni, i percorsi...ma comprendere non è giustificare. E' comprendere. Punto. 

Ed è per questo che mi oppongo al pensiero per cui la responsabilità della cura viene "tolta". E non proporzionata. 

Un tempo al malato veniva tolta la responsabilità di se stesso attraverso il manicomio. 
Adesso è un'operazione del pensiero. 

Ma il meccanismo è lo stesso. 

Sei malato. Ergo non sei responsabile di te. Pensiero paternalista per cui "Io, chiunque sia, mi prenderò cura di te". Pensiero delegante del malato "qualcuno si prenderà cura di me" (e sfido un qualunque tipo di guarigione se non si inizia a smantellare esattamente da quel nodo).  

Un malato mentale che non è protagonista della sua malattia è semplicemente spacciato. Finisce anche oggi in istituto. E se non ci finisce fa talmente tanti danni che forse rinchiuderlo sarebbe pure un bene. 

Un malato mentale a cui non vengono dati in mano gli strumenti per prendersi cura di se stesso, è spacciato. E sono strumenti che discendono dal contesto socio-culturale, anche. 

Un malato mentale che non si prende in mano gli strumenti per aver cura di se stesso, o davvero non può, ma allora lo rinchiudo, oppure svicola riguardo alla Cura di sè. 

Che è la prima responsabilità di ogni Essere Vivente. 

In Natura un vivente che non si Cura di sè muore. Senza tante discussioni. E' Natura. E' vita e morte. 
Girare lo sguardo non cambia questo stato di cose. 

Noi umani abbiamo costruito strutture di contenimento e riduzione, ma pure nella nostra società se non ti sai prendere cura di te sei un peso economico che va distribuito su tutti, sei un peso familiare, e se fai casini tutti pagano per te, sei un peso individuale per te stesso, che vivi di merda sentendoti inadatto a sopravvivere nel mondo. 

Ed è una scelta. 

Se stai nella quotidianità...allora te ne assumi la responsabilità. Se no, il non posso è una scusa. Motivata fin che vogliamo, ma è una scusa. 

Se hai il mal di schiena vai e ti curi. (tranne quelli tipo mia madre che manco il mal di schiena si fanno curare, salvo poi rompere i coglioni che lei non ce la fa, le fa male la schiena e nessuno la capisce:facepalm. 

Se non ci vai la responsabilità resta tua. Tutte le motivazioni di questo mondo, ma non sei sollvetat* dalla responsabilità di aver cura di te. E se ti prendi pure dei vaffanculo, te li sei pure guadagnat*. Che non è che il mondo è obbligato a farsi carico dei tuoi mali. Può benissimo sfancularti. 
Essere sostenuto non è un diritto. Ma una decisione di chi lo fa. E ha un prezzo. 

Altro che amore. 

E un bagno di umiltà a questo livello farebbe bene. A un botto di persone. 
In primis a quelle che decidono di crogiolarsi nella malattia. 
Che se sei per strada, e non hai da mangiare o ti industri o crepi. Questa è la realtà. Brutta? cruda? orribile? 
Ma realtà. 
Una delle cose che non riesco, da sempre a tollerare nei depressi, sono i grazie. Che sono da un lato striscianti e dall'altro recriminatori. E' un lato veramente schifoso dell'aver a che fare con loro. Che diventa costante tentivo di manipolazione del mondo per ridurlo ai propri termini. 

Parte del pensiero corrente, che non condivido minimamente, è il malato innocentizzato a causa della sua patologia. Compreso ci sta. Comprendo il meccanismo. Ma innocentizzato no. 
Perchè di danni ne fanno pure da malati. E non pochi. 

Non so se mi sto spiegando. 

Posso sembrare cattiva. Forse lo sono pure. Non mi interessa moltissimo. 

Parlo da ex-bambina, ma anche da ex-adolescente, anche da ex-giovane adulta, da adulta, e probabilmente parlo anche per il futuro, quando sarò una donna di mezza età che dovrà farsi carico di una donna che rifiuta ogni genere di cure salvo poi lamentarsi e scaricare addosso al mondo le cause dei suoi malesseri, utilizzando tecniche manipolatorie che definire raffinate è poco. 

Il mio sguardo è condizionato dall'essere cresciuta e vissuta con una madre disturbata? Certo che sì. 
Sarei patologica pure io se fossi diventata tanto impermeabile da non sentirne addosso le conseguenze. 
Ed è pure condizionato dalla preoccupazione strisciante per il futuro. Che mia madre morirà. 
Molto probabilmente prima si ammalerà...e sarà veramente un delirio prendersi cura di lei. 

Ho sicuramente uno sguardo disincantato e poco pietistico. 
Perchè la malattia io la comprendo in termini tecnici. Ma l'ho sperimentata non soltanto come tecnica. 
Quindi sono dura, sì. Perchè un malato ha ricadute su tutto il sistema famiglia. E da lì anche sul sociale.


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non so ma io vedo una certa differenza tra i ragazzi di oggi e i ragazzi di quando ero ragazza io. Certo, succedeva che qualcuno si suicidava, ma erano casi rari. Adesso io vedo veramente una generazione fragile, con l'autostima bassa e problematica. Teniamo presente che le generazioni cambiano ogni 5 anni adesso, e quella di adesso non è quella di 5 anni fa.
> Il video mi ha aiutata a focalizzare quello che già sospettavo. Altra cosa che mi terrorizza è la non consapevolezza dell'irreversibilità della morte.


E come mai secondo te hanno una autostima bassa? 

io fra l'altro non sono d'accordo. O meglio, centrerei la questione in modo diverso. 

Che io vedo ragazzetti talmente egocentrati e pieni di sè, da essere vuoti. Manco sanno esiste un mondo intorno a loro. Sono tutti riversati in loro stessi. 
Preda delle ansie di riempimento dei loro genitori. 
E di una società che punta tendenzialmente ai pieni e non ai vuoti. In modo direi compulsivo. 

Che si confrontano con la frustrazione senza mai essere stati allenati a farlo. 

Vedo scene al supermercato a volte, che prenderei a calci in culo madri e padri per la loro incapacità di prendere una posizione chiara e ferma. 
Evito i ristoranti con area bambini, perchè sinceramente mi fa altamente girare il cazzo rovinarmi la cena (che mi è costata comunque fatica visto che per pagarmela sono andata a lavorare) rimanendo in balia di urli, strilli, corse tutte intorno con genitori che trovano come unica soluzione o di dare da mangiare o di dare un tablet in mano per tacitare. 
Ci sono ragazzetti che in terza elementare manco sanno allacciarsi le scarpe. E non sono disabili eh. Comprenderei un impaccio motorio, Una disabilità. 
Ma in assenza, direi che in terza elementare è obbligatorio allacciarsi le scarpe, mettersi e allacciarsi il giubbino...e invece ti trovi davanti questi sguardi ebeti che ti guardano senza neanche saper articolare una frase fatta per chiedere aiuto. Ma che pretendono in maniera tirannica. 

E non ce l'ho coi bambini. Sono dell'idea che il pesce puzza dalla testa.

Quanto alla morte...ma tu dimmi come possono impararla se non vedendola. E vedendola negli occhi degli adulti che li circondano. 

Ma se sono gli adulti stessi che ne hanno un sacro terrore (farlocco), che pensano all'eternità e all'eterna giovinezza, che vanno in crisi per due cazzo di capelli bianchi, che povero piccolino mio, ti traumatizzi se vedi la nonna morta nella bara...non parliamo del cibo, che sembra non derivi da essere viventi morti ma da chissà quale processo magico per cui il vitellino o è quello tenero o non esiste nelle fettine che la mamma compra al supermercato.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero.
> Conosco chi si è curato in trutture pubbliche/convenzionate senza spese.


... Mi arrendo..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Mi arrendo..


Vabbè non è mica una gara. Ma se nei fatti non va come tu pensi o come è successo trent'anni fa a un tuo conoscente, non la devi prendere rendere come un confronto per aver ragione.


----------



## Piperita (26 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E come mai secondo te hanno una autostima bassa?
> 
> io fra l'altro non sono d'accordo. O meglio, centrerei la questione in modo diverso.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo ma non sapevo identificare bene le cause, adesso ci vedo un pò più chiaro, grazie a quel video e a te.
Da quando il tempo è denaro e la vita è frenetica, nessuno ha tempo per educare i figli come si deve. Senza comunicazione l'educazione non esiste, i bambini vengono abbandonati davanti al solito tablet, al pc, al nintendo e quando ritornano alla realtà diventano ingestibili, imitano i personaggi dei giochi e pensano che così come nei giochi, le vite siano infinite.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè non è mica una gara. Ma se nei fatti non va come tu pensi o come è successo trent'anni fa a un tuo conoscente, non la devi prendere rendere come un confronto per aver ragione.


Io dico che la assistenza sanitaria pubblica è totalmente insufficiente x certi tipi di patologie, tra cui queste

Come x altre patologie è formidabile

A tal proposito ho un fresco alzheimer certificato  nel mio ambito di conoscenze strette, se vuoi ti mando la copia del certificato.

Se hai da segnalarmi strutture pubbliche che siano in grado di sostenerlo te ne sarò grato, noi si è è ricevuto poco più di una pacca sulla spalla e un pacco di medicine.

E una visita x il sussidio di accompagnamento che ci han già anticipato che se sta in piedi con le sue gambe, va bene cosi e di non rompersi i coglioni a far le pratiche.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io dico che la assistenza sanitaria pubblica è totalmente insufficiente x certi tipi di patologie, tra cui queste
> 
> Come x altre patologie è formidabile
> 
> ...


Allora cambia regione.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te
> 
> La mia mamma mi ha insegnato a suo tempo (a suo modo) che deprimersi richiede tempo e spazio, in poche parole è un lusso che c'è chi può permettersi e chi no.
> 
> ...


Per esperienza, ti posso dire che non c'entra niente. 
La depressione è una malattia.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una parte di responsabilità c'è.
> Solo che non è nelle cause.
> 
> Ma nel dirsi la verità su se stessi e quindi nella Cura.
> ...


La depressione come tutte la malattie richiede una cura.
Non si guarisce da soli.
E la cura deve essere efficace.
Mio nonno quando entrò in depressione andò in cura da un neurologo.
Gli fu prescritta una terapia a base di Tavor, null'altro.
Soffriva anche di fobie. Stati di allucinazione dovuti a percezioni errate.
Provava fastidio all'eccessiva luce e ai rumori.
Dimagrì fino a essere pelle e ossa.
Nel frattempo divenne dipendente dal Tavor, che, come ora si sa, scatena istinti suicidi.
Un giorno se ne prese l'intera scatola.
Sua sorella due anni prima si era buttata dal balcone: per lui era stato un trauma che unito ad altri stress lavorativi (all'epoca gli operai lavoravano 6 giorni su 7 e in condizioni pesanti, quindi non aveva tempo per lavorare su di sé e sul dolore), lo rese instabile.
Fu curato male, purtroppo, all'epoca si era molto meno consapevoli di fronte a questi problemi, li si tendeva molto più spesso a legare erroneamente alla volontà e a curarsi tardivamente o in maniera non adeguata.
Per esempio anche andare dal neurologo e non dallo psichiatra è un errore.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non era in grado di farlo.


Sì.
E anche chi sta loro vicino sa la fatica necessaria perché chi è malato ne diventi consapevole e si curi.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lo sapevi che una parte delle componenti scatenanti la depressione è genetica? E che la responsabilità e' visibile a posteriori, vale a dire quando oramai la frittata e' fatta? Ecco.... Fatte queste due premesse concordo nel dire che siamo responsabili per la cura. Per la prevenzione, non so bene in che misura. Ci sono infartuati che hanno condotto sempre una vita sana. Eppure a loro e' toccata una malattia. Altri che hanno fumato come turchi, hanno mangiato come porci e sono campati cent'anni. E altri che avendo avuto una condotta di vita non sana ne pagano le conseguenze. C'è, in qualsiasi malattia, tutta una casistica riassumibile nella tua vita. E certo che dobbiamo averne cura. Ma questo non toglie nulla al fatto che di malattie stiamo a parlare. Certamente non cercate apposta, certamente non volute. E in questo contesto se devo parlare di responsabilità... Beh. La vedo soprattutto a posteriori, nella cura, che significa imparare ad averne. Col tempo e con l'esperienza. E con la paura. Perché quando vieni segnato da una malattia hai paura eccome di ricaderci. Peraltro e' stato dimostrato che la depressione lascia segni "fisici" sul cervello. Al pari di ogni malattia. Quindi non è sufficiente  "darsi una mossa" anche solo per evitare ricadute. Il lato positivo? C'è, come c'è per ogni altra malattia. Si è più deboli in quanto provati e maggiormente predisposti. Si è più forti dall'esperienza. *Nella mia non sono mancati coloro che mi dicevano  "fatti forza". Forse sono stati più inutili di quelli a cui si leggeva in faccia che pensavano fosse una colpa portata dalla sostanziale assenza di problemi. Che erano tanti, invece*.


Quoto.
Aggiungo una considerazione.
Proprio questa ignoranza (nel senso di non conoscenza) del problema, lo porta a sottovalutare, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Un figlio in depressione rimproverato dai genitori e non curato è un ragazzo a rischio.
Un mio amico è morto così, nella totale incapacità dei genitori di riconoscere la sua malattia e di aiutarlo a curarsi. Il "dai su, forza, non stare lì imbambolato, guarda gli altri, vivi come loro" è ulteriore danno per chi è malato.
E' morto sotto un treno.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Appunto che tu dai per scontato un presupposto che non lo e': La depressione ad oggi viene in larga misura vista in un'ottica di colpa. Anche dal malato verso se stesso. E da chi ti sta intorno: perché sopportare un depresso e' come legarsi un macigno al collo. Io ricordo le domande di chi mi stava intorno. La prima, la più semplice: "va meglio?". E quando ancora meglio non andava ti sentivi in colpa. O ancora quello che mi suggerivano i miei genitori  "ripeti sto bene sto bene sto bene!. E vedrai che stai bene". O quello che mi diceva il marito"in fondo non hai motivi per essere depressa". O gli amici: "ma non vai a lavorare? Vedrai che lavorando ti passa". Era un momento in cui faticavo ad alzarmi dal letto, e non vedevo l'ora che fosse sera per tornarci, chiudere gli occhi e.... vigliaccamente sperare di non aprirli. Per tutto questo mi sentivo in colpa. Per questo motivo mi metto sulla difensiva quando leggo qualcosa che vagamente riecheggia quelle frasi. La cui connotazione di colpevolezza non sta solo nella mia testa, di questo ne sono certa.


Brava.
E questo errore, tanti anni fa, l'ho fatto anch'io, quando mia moglie è caduta per la prima volta in depressione.
Non sai quanto mi sono pentito dopo, quando ne sono stato consapevole, di questa mia ignoranza.
Di depressione se ne parla poco e male, che quando ci tocca da vicino, un amico, un parente, il coniuge o i genitori, non si sa cosa fare.
Vivere con un depresso è difficile, è pesante, lo so per esperienza.
E spesso lo si colpevolizza proprio perché non si riesce a tenere testa a questa difficoltà.
Non si sa cosa fare, ma si è consapevoli che questa cosa può fare male anche a noi.
Pensiamo a un figlio con un genitore depresso, o un marito con la moglie in depressione...
Certo, ti cambia la vita.
Proprio per questo ognuno di noi dovrebbe imparare a confrontarsi correttamente con una persona malata di depressione.
E aiutarla a curarsi, portandola da uno psichiatra, per esempio.
E, nel momento in cui ottenesse un rifiuto, lavorare affinché possa cambiare idea.
E' difficile, lo so. 
Se noi tutti smettessimo di colpevolizzare malattie come queste, dall'ansia alla depressione, forse sarebbe più facile.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quando c'è un malato in famiglia, è tutta la famiglia ad essere malata. Nel depresso ci vedo dell'egoismo. Come nel drogato, lui sta male, ma vede solo se stesso e il suo star male e così si tira dietro tutti quelli che lo circondano.
> *La depressione è una malattia guaribile, o almeno gestibile se curata bene e con perseveranza, solo che non tutti vogliono guarire, forse perché non abbastanza motivati*


No.
La depressione è una malattia curabile., solo che chi ne è colpito non ha la forza di curarsi.
La depressione annulla qualsiasi motivazione: è chi sta accanto al depresso che deve avere gli strumenti per curarlo e assisterlo.
L'egoismo io lo vedo in chi, stanco e incapace di assistere il malato, getta la spugna attribuendo all'altro qualsiasi responsabilità.
Ma l'egoista è chi non assiste, non chi è malato.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non è  "con un progetto" che eviti la depressione. E non è neanche la caduta di un progetto che ti conduce alla depressione, in se'. Essere tristi in un momento di difficoltà, uno tra i tanti che ci presenta la vita, è normale. Ma la depressione non è solo una reazione patologica ad un momento. Più spesso quel momento e' solo la punta di un iceberg, tanto e' vero che a volte si fa persino fatica a individuarlo. E qui vorrei collegarmi al topic, con riguardo ai suicidi dei giovani. Ho letto che arriverebbero ad estraniarsi al punto da non capire cosa sia realmente la morte. Non sono tanto d'accordo. Diciamo che io lo vedo più come un problema di solitudine. Che non significa necessariamente essere soli, ma significa preferire stare isolati. Avere più possibilità di farlo. Non è che un tempo la depressione non esistesse: giocoforza però la società era più fondata sulla presenza fisica delle persone. E i suicidi capitavano comunque, ma erano più rari perché si avevano meno occasioni di trovarsi a lungo in balia di se stessi. Sai cosa significa per un malato di depressione? Significa che la presenza costante di altri, quella presenza che peraltro infastidisce quando sei in corso di malattia  (non a caso vorresti essere solo) e' impossibile. Oggettivamente impossibile. E quindi ti trovavi in un ruolo, che era quello di convivere con la gente e con la tua malattia. Spesso evitandone le conseguenze estreme. Non un progetto, ma un ruolo da cui non era possibile estraniarsi completamente.


Post da incorniciare.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2017)

*Azz che argomento scottante*

Ho letto 
Riflettendo per ogni suicidio di persone che conoscevo più o meno bene, ho sempre riscontrato l'esistenza di un fattore familiare 
Nel cerchio familiare del suicida erano già noti episodi di altri suicidi o forti depressioni con tanto di ricovero coatto.
Ho sempre pensato quindi che il fattore "genetico" sia una parte incisiva in certe malattie


----------



## Piperita (27 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> La depressione è una malattia curabile., solo che chi ne è colpito non ha la forza di curarsi.
> La depressione annulla qualsiasi motivazione: è chi sta accanto al depresso che deve avere gli strumenti per curarlo e assisterlo.
> L'egoismo io lo vedo in chi, stanco e incapace di assistere il malato, getta la spugna attribuendo all'altro qualsiasi responsabilità.
> Ma l'egoista è chi non assiste, non chi è malato.


Guarda che anch'io ho vissuto quasi metà della mia vita con un depresso e nell'altra metà mi sono ammalata io e so che il depresso è egoista. Vede solo se stesso e il proprio dolore e degli altri non gli frega assolutamente nulla e non perché gli vuole male, ma solo perché "non esistono"

Ci sono depressi che non vogliono farsi curare, ne ho una a casa, mia madre. Lei ha deciso che non vuole ricevere cure di alcun tipo e io non posso farci nulla, perché non si può costringere qualcuno a farsi curare contro la propria volontà.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda che anch'io ho vissuto quasi metà della mia vita con un depresso e nell'altra metà mi sono ammalata io e so che il depresso è egoista. Vede solo se stesso e il proprio dolore e degli altri non gli frega assolutamente nulla e non perché gli vuole male, ma solo perché "non esistono"
> 
> Ci sono depressi che non vogliono farsi curare, ne ho una a casa, mia madre. Lei ha deciso che non vuole ricevere cure di alcun tipo e io non posso farci nulla, perché non si può costringere qualcuno a farsi curare contro la propria volontà.


L'egoismo è parte della malattia.
E altrettanto l'incapacità di accettare la necessità o la possibilità di curarsi.
Per chi ci vive accanto è una fatica enorme, con i suoi alti e bassi, sempre in bilico tra speranze e voglia di mollare tutto quando non ce la si fa più.
Non è facile, lo so.
Soprattutto quando con questa persona c'è un legame forte.
La difficoltà è proprio trovare il modo per convincerli ad avviare un percorso psichiatrico, in un mondo che non riconosce la gravità di queste malattie.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> La depressione è una malattia curabile., solo che chi ne è colpito non ha la forza di curarsi.
> La depressione annulla qualsiasi motivazione: è chi sta accanto al depresso che deve avere gli strumenti per curarlo e assisterlo.
> L'egoismo io lo vedo in chi, stanco e incapace di assistere il malato, getta la spugna attribuendo all'altro qualsiasi responsabilità.
> Ma l'egoista è chi non assiste, non chi è malato.



La depressione non sempre è curabile. O meglio, non sempre si trova la cura, ad oggi. Anche a voler essere curati. Ti dirò però una cosa. Condivido il discorso di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], quando dice che il paziente ha un dovere, verso se stesso ancor prima che verso gli altri, di farsi curare. Al giorno d'oggi, si. E' vero che non si può parlare di volontà quando sei in preda a una malattia che la volontà te la uccide. Ma è vero anche che si sta male, e che si sarebbe disposti, in quei momenti, a tagliarsi un braccio, o una gamba, pur di stare meglio. Io volevo curarmi. Volevo farmi curare. Agli appuntamenti con lo psichiatra ci andavo io, e mi costava tanto. Posso dire benissimo che la poca forza che avevo l'ho usata per quello. Intendiamoci: non riuscii a sviscerare tutti i problemi. Anzi. Furono un po' messi sotto il tappeto, come la polvere. Ma mi curai con i farmaci. Sicché sono tornata ad essere una persona problematica ma non più depressa. I problemi, quelli veri, ho avuto la forza di vederli solo quando ne sono uscita. Questa la mia esperienza. C'è da dire che la mente umana è unica per ciascuno di noi. Però guai se non avessi voluto curarmi. Gli altri non possono volersi curare al posto tuo. E per quanto male stavo nessuno avrebbe dovuto convincermi ad intraprendere la cura. La mia esperienza con la depressione comunque nacque in modo un po' diverso dal solito. Cioè non fu subito depressione. Diciamo così, chiedo scusa ma magari ne potrò parlare meglio in area privata


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> La depressione è una malattia curabile., solo che chi ne è colpito non ha la forza di curarsi.
> La depressione annulla qualsiasi motivazione: è chi sta accanto al depresso che deve avere gli strumenti per curarlo e assisterlo.
> L'egoismo io lo vedo in chi, stanco e incapace di assistere il malato, getta la spugna attribuendo all'altro qualsiasi responsabilità.
> Ma l'egoista è chi non assiste, non chi è malato.



La depressione non sempre è curabile. O meglio, non sempre si trova la cura, ad oggi. Anche a voler essere curati. Ti dirò però una cosa. Condivido il discorso di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], quando dice che il paziente ha un dovere, verso se stesso ancor prima che verso gli altri, di farsi curare. Al giorno d'oggi, si. E' vero che non si può parlare di volontà quando sei in preda a una malattia che la volontà te la uccide. Ma è vero anche che si sta male, e che si sarebbe disposti, in quei momenti, a tagliarsi un braccio, o una gamba, pur di stare meglio. Io volevo curarmi. Volevo farmi curare. Agli appuntamenti con lo psichiatra ci andavo io, e mi costava tanto. Posso dire benissimo che la poca forza che avevo l'ho usata per quello. Intendiamoci: non riuscii a sviscerare tutti i problemi. Anzi. Furono un po' messi sotto il tappeto, come la polvere. Ma mi curai con i farmaci. Sicché sono tornata ad essere una persona problematica ma non più depressa. I problemi, quelli veri, ho avuto la forza di vederli solo quando ne sono uscita. Questa la mia esperienza. C'è da dire che la mente umana è unica per ciascuno di noi. Però guai se non avessi voluto curarmi. Gli altri non possono volersi curare al posto tuo. E per quanto male stavo nessuno avrebbe dovuto convincermi ad intraprendere la cura. La mia esperienza con la depressione comunque nacque in modo un po' diverso dal solito. Cioè non fu subito depressione. Diciamo così, chiedo scusa ma magari ne potrò parlare meglio in area privata


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La depressione come tutte la malattie richiede una cura.
> Non si guarisce da soli.
> E la cura deve essere efficace.
> Mio nonno quando entrò in depressione andò in cura da un neurologo.
> ...


Non si può curare chi non si vuole curare. 

E' l'inghippo delle malattie, mentali in particolare. 
Se è il malato stesso a rifiutarsi...può anche scendere gesù dalla croce...ma anche il disturbo più lieve non è curabile. 

Non rendersi conto di questo..è pericoloso...pericolosissimo...in particolare per i familiari. Tienine conto danny...


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La depressione non sempre è curabile. O meglio, non sempre si trova la cura, ad oggi. Anche a voler essere curati. Ti dirò però una cosa. Condivido il discorso di @_ipazia_, quando dice che il paziente ha un dovere, verso se stesso ancor prima che verso gli altri, di farsi curare. Al giorno d'oggi, si. E' vero che non si può parlare di volontà quando sei in preda a una malattia che la volontà te la uccide. Ma è vero anche che si sta male, e che si sarebbe disposti, in quei momenti, a tagliarsi un braccio, o una gamba, pur di stare meglio. *Io volevo curarmi. Volevo farmi curare. Agli appuntamenti con lo psichiatra ci andavo io, e mi costava tanto. Posso dire benissimo che la poca forza che avevo l'ho usata per quello.* Intendiamoci: non riuscii a sviscerare tutti i problemi. Anzi. Furono un po' messi sotto il tappeto, come la polvere. Ma mi curai con i farmaci. Sicché sono tornata ad essere una persona problematica ma non più depressa. I problemi, quelli veri, ho avuto la forza di vederli solo quando ne sono uscita. Questa la mia esperienza. C'è da dire che la mente umana è unica per ciascuno di noi. Però guai se non avessi voluto curarmi. Gli altri non possono volersi curare al posto tuo. E per quanto male stavo nessuno avrebbe dovuto convincermi ad intraprendere la cura. La mia esperienza con la depressione comunque nacque in modo un po' diverso dal solito. Cioè non fu subito depressione. Diciamo così, chiedo scusa ma magari ne potrò parlare meglio in area privata


Già. Il grassetto è il fulcro. 

Ti ringrazio per averlo esplicitato tanto bene 

edit: credo tu debba essere molto fiera di te


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già. Il grassetto è il fulcro. Ti ringrazio per averlo esplicitato tanto bene edit: credo tu debba essere molto fiera di te


Uhmmm. Un po' sono fiera di avere passato quei momenti, e' vero. Se ci ripenso e' stato tutto come un percorso a traguardi. Traguardi tipo riuscire a fare una commissione, o formulare un pensiero. Pure i pensieri erano lenti. Ricordo che mi sentivo inadeguata. Si. Il senso di inadeguatezza permeava la mia giornata insieme alla frustrazione di non avere raggiunto i traguardi. Li scrivevo, quando stavo un pochino meglio. Mi mettevo davanti ad un foglio e scrivevo, con fatica, le cose che avrei dovuto  "spuntare" a fine giornata. Erano cose che ad una persona sana non avrebbero preso più di cinque minuti ciascuna. Se poi era una telefonata con un interlocutore con cui non avrei dovuto né potuto parlare della mia depressione, beh, poteva essere rimandata giorni giorni e giorni.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La depressione non sempre è curabile. O meglio, non sempre si trova la cura, ad oggi. Anche a voler essere curati. Ti dirò però una cosa. Condivido il discorso di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], quando dice che il paziente ha un dovere, verso se stesso ancor prima che verso gli altri, di farsi curare. Al giorno d'oggi, si. E' vero che non si può parlare di volontà quando sei in preda a una malattia che la volontà te la uccide. Ma è vero anche che si sta male, e che si sarebbe disposti, in quei momenti, a tagliarsi un braccio, o una gamba, pur di stare meglio. Io volevo curarmi. Volevo farmi curare. Agli appuntamenti con lo psichiatra ci andavo io, e mi costava tanto. Posso dire benissimo che la poca forza che avevo l'ho usata per quello. Intendiamoci: non riuscii a sviscerare tutti i problemi. Anzi. Furono un po' messi sotto il tappeto, come la polvere. Ma mi curai con i farmaci. Sicché sono tornata ad essere una persona problematica ma non più depressa. I problemi, quelli veri, ho avuto la forza di vederli solo quando ne sono uscita. Questa la mia esperienza. C'è da dire che la mente umana è unica per ciascuno di noi. Però guai se non avessi voluto curarmi. Gli altri non possono volersi curare al posto tuo. E per quanto male stavo nessuno avrebbe dovuto convincermi ad intraprendere la cura. La mia esperienza con la depressione comunque nacque in modo un po' diverso dal solito. Cioè non fu subito depressione. Diciamo così, chiedo scusa ma magari ne potrò parlare meglio in area privata


Credo che ognuno porti la sua esperienza.
Ti posso dire che non sempre chi ha un problema psichiatrico riesce a capire da solo cosa fare al momento opportuno.
Spesso ci vogliono anni perché una persona si affidi alle cure di uno psichiatra.
E chi vive accanto al malato si trova di fronte a situazioni che gli è difficile comprendere e talvolta accettare. Deve reimparare a comunicare, deve impostare diversamente rispetto a prima il rapporto col malato. 
La cosa fondamentale è comunque non negare la malattia. E non arrendersi.
Almeno, non troppo presto.


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno porti la sua esperienza.
> Ti posso dire che non sempre chi ha un problema psichiatrico riesce a capire da solo cosa fare al momento opportuno.
> Spesso ci vogliono anni perché una persona si affidi alle cure di uno psichiatra.
> E chi vive accanto al malato si trova di fronte a situazioni che gli è difficile comprendere e talvolta accettare. Deve reimparare a comunicare, deve impostare diversamente rispetto a prima il rapporto col malato.
> ...


Ho come l'impressione che tu faccia quello che faceva mio marito con me, accondiscendeva e io non glielo perdonerò mai. Pensaci.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che tu faccia quello che faceva mio marito con me, accondiscendeva e io non glielo perdonerò mai. Pensaci.


Ogni persona richiede un diverso approccio. 
E la parte più difficile è proprio indovinare (perché questo è, cercare di azzeccare il modo di comunicare corretto) come riuscire a farlo.
E si va per tentativi: ci sono alcuni comportamenti che erigono muri, altri che li abbattono.
Il problema è anche l'incostanza nel tempo, perché occorre sempre adattarsi ai cambiamenti e ai mutamenti, che sono la norma.
E il fatto che non vi è solo la depressione, ci sono tante forme di ansie, le fobie etc, e ogni persone ne soffre in maniera differente e diversamente nel tempo.
Sono rapporti complicati fin dall'origine: quello che a te in quel momento infastidiva, per un altra persona può essere invece preferibile, ma tutto in maniera relativa, perché quello che salta per prima cosa sono i rapporti con gli altri.
Le novità intercorse in questo periodo mi fanno vedere la situazione in maniera positiva.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno porti la sua esperienza.
> Ti posso dire che non sempre chi ha un problema psichiatrico riesce a capire da solo cosa fare al momento opportuno.
> Spesso ci vogliono anni perché una persona si affidi alle cure di uno psichiatra.
> E chi vive accanto al malato si trova di fronte a situazioni che gli è difficile comprendere e talvolta accettare. Deve reimparare a comunicare, deve impostare diversamente rispetto a prima il rapporto col malato.
> ...


Lasciando passare anni senza cura purtroppo però la depressione si cronicizza. Conosco persone che hanno fatto così: un conoscente sono praticamente dieci anni che non esce quasi di casa, vive al buio e.... la moglie lo assiste quando può. Ma lo ha di fatto lasciato. Nel senso che vive in un'altra casa, pur non essendosi mai separata. Quando un depresso diventa cronico capita quello che capita con ogni altra malattia non curata (e risolta) in fase acuta: le cure poi servono ad attenuare, ma e' molto piu' facile che ce la si tenga per il resto della vita.

Quando andavo dallo psichiatra e non vedevo miglioramenti, pur assumendo farmaci, la domanda che mi ricorreva era: guarirò? Lui mi faceva presente che ci sarebbe voluto tempo, che sarebbe eventualmente stato necessario sperimentare altre molecole qualora quella in uso non fosse stata efficace. E che si, c'erano anche casi in cui ad oggi è impossibile dare soluzione adeguata. In generale diceva che la speranza di soluzione era più alta quando l'esordio della malattia era acuto.

Con questo non voglio certo dare pareri medici, e soprattutto le cure sono meglio tardi che mai.
Però secondo me in quel "aspettiamo" c'è tanto rischio


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona richiede un diverso approccio.
> E la parte più difficile è proprio indovinare (perché questo è, cercare di azzeccare il modo di comunicare corretto) come riuscire a farlo.
> E si va per tentativi: ci sono alcuni comportamenti che erigono muri, altri che li abbattono.
> Il problema è anche l'incostanza nel tempo, perché occorre sempre adattarsi ai cambiamenti e ai mutamenti, che sono la norma.
> ...


Come ho già detto, anch'io avevo le fobie ed ero ipocondriaca. Un giorno sì e l'altro pure chiedevo di andare in ospedale e mio marito mi accontentava, ma non risolvevo il problema, perché il giorno dopo avrei avuto un'altra malattia e così il giorno dopo ancora. Essere accondiscendenti con i depressi è deleterio, bisogna essere forti e saper dire di no.

Sai a chi devo dire grazie per essere guarita? Al mio psichiatra , quando vide che invece di seguire la cura che mi aveva dato continuavo come impazzita e cercare nuovi medici e nuovi farmaci, iniziò a sbattere letteralmente i pugni sul tavolo e mi diede l'aut aut ..."o fai quello che ti dico e ti fidi di me oppure è inutile che torni"...in quel momento ho trovato quello che cercavo da tempo: una persona forte di cui avere fiducia, che sapesse il fatto suo e mi potesse salvare da me stessa.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, anch'io avevo le fobie ed ero ipocondriaca. Un giorno sì e l'altro pure chiedevo di andare in ospedale e mio *marito *mi accontentava, ma non risolvevo il problema, perché il giorno dopo avrei avuto un'altra malattia e così il giorno dopo ancora. Essere accondiscendenti con i depressi è deleterio, bisogna essere forti e saper dire di no.
> 
> Sai a chi devo dire grazie per essere guarita? Al mio *psichiatra* , quando vide che invece di seguire la cura che mi aveva dato continuavo come impazzita e cercare nuovi medici e nuovi farmaci, iniziò a sbattere letteralmente i pugni sul tavolo e mi diede l'aut aut ..."o fai quello che ti dico e ti fidi di me oppure è inutile che torni"...in quel momento ho trovato quello che cercavo da tempo: una persona forte di cui avere fiducia, che sapesse il fatto suo e mi potesse salvare da me stessa.


Rifletti sulle differenze tra i soggetti che ho evidenziato nel neretto.
Il marito fa il marito.
Lo psichiatra lo psichiatra.
Tu invece li hai accostati.
Qual è il ruolo di un marito?


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Rifletti sulle differenze tra i soggetti che ho evidenziato nel neretto.
> Il marito fa il marito.
> Lo psichiatra lo psichiatra.
> Tu invece li hai accostati.
> Qual è il ruolo di un marito?


Quello di essere accondiscendente? No di certo. 
Io stessa quando mia madre esagera la riprendo e lo faccio per il suo bene
Essere accondiscendente è una scelta di comodo, la scelta di chi non sa che pesci pigliare.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quello di essere accondiscendente? No di certo.
> Io stessa quando mia madre esagera la riprendo e lo faccio per il suo bene
> Essere accondiscendente è una scelta di comodo, la scelta di chi non sa che pesci pigliare.


No, di ruolo.
Tra marito e psichiatra c'è una forte differenza: è solo il secondo che ti cura.
Il primo non ne può avere gli strumenti.
Infatti è giusto che non sappia che pesci pigliare: è come chiedere a un marito di curare una polmonite.
GLi puoi chiedere di farti una tisana, di portarti la cena a letto, di prendersi carico dei tuoi compiti.
Ma non certo quello di curarti.


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, di ruolo.
> Tra marito e psichiatra c'è una forte differenza: è solo il secondo che ti cura.
> Il primo non ne può avere gli strumenti.
> Infatti è giusto che non sappia che pesci pigliare: è come chiedere a un marito di curare una polmonite.
> ...


Non chiedevo certo di curarmi, solo di fare il mio bene essendo fermo nelle sue posizioni


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, anch'io avevo le fobie ed ero ipocondriaca. Un giorno sì e l'altro pure chiedevo di andare in ospedale e mio marito mi accontentava, ma non risolvevo il problema, perché il giorno dopo avrei avuto un'altra malattia e così il giorno dopo ancora. Essere accondiscendenti con i depressi è deleterio, bisogna essere forti e saper dire di no.
> 
> Sai a chi devo dire grazie per essere guarita? Al mio psichiatra , quando vide che invece di seguire la cura che mi aveva dato continuavo come impazzita e cercare nuovi medici e nuovi farmaci, iniziò a sbattere letteralmente i pugni sul tavolo e mi diede l'aut aut ..."o fai quello che ti dico e ti fidi di me oppure è inutile che torni"...in quel momento ho trovato quello che cercavo da tempo: una persona forte di cui avere fiducia, che sapesse il fatto suo e mi potesse salvare da me stessa.


Post molto importante.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non chiedevo certo di curarmi, solo di fare il mio bene essendo fermo nelle sue posizioni


Mi stai facendo riflettere. Grazie.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non chiedevo certo di curarmi, solo di fare il mio bene essendo fermo nelle sue posizioni


Hai provato a spiegargli cosa provavi?
Con mia moglie alla fine l'abbiamo fatto, ci siamo confrontati e abbiamo compreso molti aspetti che prima avevamo difficoltà a intuire.
Non è sempre tutto facilmente intellegibile.
Anzi: la comunicazioni è distorta in presenza di problemi di ordine psichiatrico.
Con mia moglie, per esempio, se ti opponi con forza ottieni solo un aumento del tono dell'aggressività e l'erigersi di un muro, quindi risulta totalmente dannoso un approccio come quello che pretendi da tuo marito, anche a lungo termine, perché lo avverte come ostile.
Lo so perché ci sono passato, 14 anni fa.
E ancora se lo ricorda.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non chiedevo certo di curarmi, solo di fare il mio bene essendo fermo nelle sue posizioni


Non posso valutare la tua situazione, ma ho presente dalla mia esperienza che le persone con problemi psichiatrici di alcuni tipi tendono a riversare eccessive aspettative nei confronti di chi è loro accanto, sovrastimando la capacità del loro intervento e biasimando il loro fallimento quando ovviamente non ci riescono.
Riversano il loro malessere su coniugi o amici, dando loro la colpa di non essere adeguati alle necessità.
Ma questo, se ci ragioni, è ovvio.
Quale amico o coniuge è in grado di dare un aiuto di quel tipo?
Con quale di queste persone nella vita si instaurano legami in cui può emergere una disponibilità a dare energia a questi livelli?
Perché una persona con problemi psichiatrici consuma pian piano le energie di chi ha accanto (scusami la brutalità) e non tutti ne hanno abbastanza per concedergliela a lungo.
Assecondare è una maniera per salvarsi. Temporaneamente. 
Lo psichiatra lo paghi per questo lavoro, che dura il tempo necessario alla visita. 
Terminata quella, finito il coinvolgimento, che è professionale, non affettivo.
Qui ci vorrebbe  @_twinpeaks_... io parlo per esperienza personale... quindi posso essere molto impreciso.


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo riflettere. Grazie.


Spero vorrai farci partecipi


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai provato a spiegargli cosa provavi?
> Con mia moglie alla fine l'abbiamo fatto, ci siamo confrontati e abbiamo compreso molti aspetti che prima avevamo difficoltà a intuire.
> Non è sempre tutto facilmente intellegibile.
> Anzi: la comunicazioni è distorta in presenza di problemi di ordine psichiatrico.
> ...


Secondo te quando stavo male capivo cosa mi serviva? No, l'ho capito dopo e ho anche capito che lui non era la roccia che credevo fosse, non era il principe azzurro che con la spada mi avrebbe salvato da tutto e tutti, lui era affondato con me e prima di me. Come avrei potuto,  io malata,  sostenere lui e dirgli cosa fare...?
Lui ha tradito le mie aspettative, non è stato all'altezza e ha delegato altri  perché mi aiutassero, perché io tornassi quella di prima, quella che lui conosceva e che gli dava sicurezza, quella che credeva di amare. Ma sai il destino a volte gioca brutti scherzi...io sono guarita ma non sono più quella di prima,  purtroppo per lui, i ranocchi sono tornati ranocchi e di principi neanche l'ombra


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo te quando stavo male capivo cosa mi serviva? No, l'ho capito dopo e ho anche capito che lui non era la roccia che credevo fosse, non era il principe azzurro che con la spada mi avrebbe salvato da tutto e tutti, *lui era affondato con me e prima di me*. Come avrei potuto,  io malata,  sostenere lui e dirgli cosa fare...?
> Lui ha tradito le mie aspettative, non è stato all'altezza e ha delegato altri  perché mi aiutassero, perché io tornassi quella di prima, quella che lui conosceva e che gli dava sicurezza, quella che credeva di amare. Ma sai il destino a volte gioca brutti scherzi...io sono guarita ma non sono più quella di prima,  purtroppo per lui, i ranocchi sono tornati ranocchi e di principi neanche l'ombra


Cosa intendi dire?

Io non so quello che è successo tra voi, ma so che in una relazione chi sta male tira giù anche l'altro, se non è abbastanza forte da non farsi coinvolgere troppo. 
E questa è una forma di autodifesa necessaria, prima che tutti e due si stia male assieme.


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa intendi dire?
> 
> Io non so quello che è successo tra voi, ma so che in una relazione chi sta male tira giù anche l'altro, se non è abbastanza forte da non farsi coinvolgere troppo.
> E questa è una forma di autodifesa necessaria, prima che tutti e due si stia male assieme.


Quello che ho detto. 
Ero e sono io il fulcro della mia famiglia e quando io sono affondata, lui non ha saputo reagire, non ha preso in mano la situazione, non ha saputo prendere il mio posto. Tutta la famiglia era allo sbaraglio, non sapeva da dove iniziare, non si pagavano le bollette, non si faceva la spesa, non si puliva la casa...lui mi guardava e mi commiserava, piangeva di nascosto( detto da lui) e si sentiva finito.
Sono sicura di una cosa, che se gli avessi detto che tradendolo sarei guarita, lui avrebbe acconsentito.
Direte che per amore si fa anche questo, io la vedo diversamente: avrebbe scelto il male minore, il tradimento si supera se tutto torna come prima, invece la malattia no. Egoisticamente avrebbe scelto la sua serenità, la sicurezza che io riuscivo a dargli.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto.
> Ero e sono io il fulcro della mia famiglia e quando io sono affondata, lui non ha saputo reagire, non ha preso in mano la situazione, non ha saputo prendere il mio posto. Tutta la *famiglia era allo sbaraglio, non sapeva da dove iniziare, non si pagavano le bollette, non si faceva la spesa, non si puliva la casa..*.lui mi guardava e mi commiserava, piangeva di nascosto( detto da lui) e si sentiva finito.
> Sono sicura di una cosa, che se gli avessi detto che tradendolo sarei guarita, lui avrebbe acconsentito.
> Direte che per amore si fa anche questo, io la vedo diversamente: avrebbe scelto il male minore, il tradimento si supera se tutto torna come prima, invece la malattia no. Egoisticamente avrebbe scelto la sua serenità, la sicurezza che io riuscivo a dargli.


Basta una frattura per vedere questo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto.
> Ero e sono io il fulcro della mia famiglia e quando io sono affondata, lui non ha saputo reagire, non ha preso in mano la situazione, non ha saputo prendere il mio posto. Tutta la famiglia era allo sbaraglio, non sapeva da dove iniziare, non si pagavano le bollette, non si faceva la spesa, non si puliva la casa...lui mi guardava e mi commiserava, piangeva di nascosto( detto da lui) e si sentiva finito.
> Sono sicura di una cosa, che se gli avessi detto che tradendolo sarei guarita, lui avrebbe acconsentito.
> Direte che per amore si fa anche questo, io la vedo diversamente: avrebbe scelto il male minore, il tradimento si supera se tutto torna come prima, invece la malattia no. Egoisticamente avrebbe scelto la sua serenità, la sicurezza che io riuscivo a dargli.


Sto cominciando a comprendere cosa intendi per assecondare quando ti riferisci al comportamento di tuo marito.
C'è un evidente squilibrio nella vostra coppia, non è corretto che non vi sia stata compensazione da parte sua nei compiti a cui tu non riuscivi più ad attendere.


----------



## Piperita (29 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sto cominciando a comprendere cosa intendi per assecondare quando ti riferisci al comportamento di tuo marito.
> C'è un evidente squilibrio nella vostra coppia, non è corretto che non vi sia stata compensazione da parte sua nei compiti a cui tu non riuscivi più ad attendere.


Un giorno lo strizza, dopo aver capito cosa succedeva a casa mia, mi disse...o ti rimetti in sesto e riprendi il tuo posto nella tua famiglia oppure aspettati di tutto, perché lui non ce la fa...e io per l'ennesima volta, pur stando male,  ho messo da parte me stessa e ho continuato a fare quello che "dovevo"


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Un giorno lo strizza, dopo aver capito cosa succedeva a casa mia, mi disse...o ti rimetti in sesto e riprendi il tuo posto nella tua famiglia oppure aspettati di tutto, perché lui non ce la fa...e io per l'ennesima volta, pur stando male,  ho messo da parte me stessa e ho continuato a fare quello che "dovevo"


Quello poteva anche essere un espediente per ridarti autostima o una riformulazione del tuo pensiero.


----------



## Piperita (29 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta una frattura per vedere questo.


Evidentemente sì


----------



## twinpeaks (30 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non posso valutare la tua situazione, ma ho presente dalla mia esperienza che le persone con problemi psichiatrici di alcuni tipi tendono a riversare eccessive aspettative nei confronti di chi è loro accanto, sovrastimando la capacità del loro intervento e biasimando il loro fallimento quando ovviamente non ci riescono.
> Riversano il loro malessere su coniugi o amici, dando loro la colpa di non essere adeguati alle necessità.
> Ma questo, se ci ragioni, è ovvio.
> Quale amico o coniuge è in grado di dare un aiuto di quel tipo?
> ...


Be', certo. In presenza di disturbi psichiatrici seri la solidarietà e l'affetto non bastano, e possono anche essere controproducenti se la persona disturbata trova il suo precario equilibrio vampirizzando chi lo sostiene. Bisogna tenere presente che la sofferenza psichica derivante da patologie psichiatriche non rende migliore, più buono, più sensibile ed empatico il sofferente; tutt'altro. 
Noi oggi non vediamo più "il matto" nudo e crudo, lo vediamo nella sua camicia di forza chimica. Un'occhiatina alle patologie psichiatriche senza filtro è molto istruttiva.


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', certo. In presenza di disturbi psichiatrici seri la solidarietà e l'affetto non bastano, e possono anche essere controproducenti se la persona disturbata trova il suo precario equilibrio vampirizzando chi lo sostiene. Bisogna tenere presente che la sofferenza psichica derivante da patologie psichiatriche non rende migliore, più buono, più sensibile ed empatico il sofferente; tutt'altro.
> *Noi oggi non vediamo più "il matto" nudo e crudo, lo vediamo nella sua camicia di forza chimica. Un'occhiatina alle patologie psichiatriche senza filtro è molto istruttiva.*


Eh, già


----------

